# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  متون مشكولة

## ابوعبدالله يوكي

ثَلَاْثَةُ الأُصُوْلِ وَأَدِلَّتُهَالِلْشَّيْخِ الْإِمَامِ الْمُجَدِّدِ مُحَمَّدَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْوَهَّابِ -رَحِمَهُ اللهُ-بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِاعْلمْ رَحِمَكَ اللهُ أَنَّهُ يَجِبُ عَلَيْنَا تَعَلُّمُ أَرْبَع مَسَائِلَ:
المسألة الأُولَى: الْعِلْمُ: وَهُوَ مَعْرِفَةُ اللهِ، وَمَعْرِفَةُ نَبِيِّهِ ـ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ـ، وَمَعْرِفَةُ دِينِ الإِسْلامِ بالأَدِلَّةِ.
المسألة الثَّانِيَةُ: الْعَمَلُ بِهِ.
المسألة الثَّالِثَةُ: الدَّعْوَةُ إِلَيْهِ.
المسألة الرَّابِعَةُ: الصَّبْرُ عَلَى الأَذَى فِيهِ. وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: "وَالْعَصْرِ * إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ * إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ"[سورة العصر كاملة].
قَالَ الشَّافِعيُّ ـ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى - : لَوْ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللهُ حُجَّةً عَلَى خَلْقِهِ إِلا هَذِهِ السُّورَةَ لَكَفَتْهُمْ.
وَقَالَ البُخَارِيُّ ـ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى ـ : بَابُ: العِلْمُ قَبْلَ القَوْلِ وَالْعَمَلِ؛ وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لاَ اله إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنبِكَ )[محمد:19]، فَبَدَأَ بِالْعِلْمِ (قَبْلَ القَوْلِ وَالعَمَلِ )
اعْلَمْ رَحِمَكَ اللهُ أَنَّه يَجِبُ عَلَى كُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ وَمُسْلِمَةٍ، تَعَلُّمُ هَذِهِ المَسَائِل الثَّلاثِ ، والْعَمَلُ بِهِنَّ:
الأُولَى:أَنَّ اللهَ خَلَقَنَا، وَرَزَقَنَا، وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْنَا هَمَلًا، بَلْ أَرْسَلَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولًا، فَمَنْ أَطَاعَهُ دَخَلَ الجَنَّةَ، وَمَنْ عَصَاهُ دَخَلَ النَّارَ، وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ رَسُولًا شَاهِدًا عَلَيْكُمْ كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ رَسُولًا * فَعَصَى فِرْعَوْنُ الرَّسُولَ فَأَخَذْنَاهُ أَخْذًا وَبِيلًا )[المزمل: 15، 16].
الثَّانِيَةُ: أَنَّ الله لا يَرْضَى أَنْ يُشْرَكَ مَعَهُ أَحَدٌ فِي عِبَادَتِهِ، لا مَلَكٌ مُقَرَّبٌ، وَلا نَبِيٌّ مُرْسَلٌ؛ وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( وَأَنَّ الْمَسَاجِدَ لِلَّهِ فَلاَ تَدْعُوا مَعَ اللَّهِ أَحَدًا )[الجن: 18].
الثَّالِثَةُ: أَنَّ مَنْ أَطَاعَ الرَّسُولَ، وَوَحَّدَ اللهَ لا يَجُوزُ لَهُ مُوَالاةُ مَنْ حَادَّ اللهَ وَرَسُولَهُ، وَلَوْ كَانَ أَقْرَبَ قَرِيبٍ؛ وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( لاَ تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءَهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ أُوْلَئِكَ كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الإِيمَانَ وَأَيَّدَهُم بِرُوحٍ مِّنْهُ وَيُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ أُوْلَئِكَ حِزْبُ اللَّهِ أَلاَ إِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ )[المجادلة: 22].
اِعْلَمْ أَرْشَدَكَ اللهُ لِطَاعَتِهِ، أَنَّ الْحَنِيفِيَّةَ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ: أَنْ تَعْبُدَ اللهَ وَحْدَهُ، مُخْلِصًا لَهُ الدِّينَ. وَبِذَلِكَ أَمَرَ اللهُ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ، وَخَلَقَهُمْ لَهَا؛ كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى: ( وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنْسَ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُونِ )[ الذاريات: 56]. وَمَعْنَى يَعْبُدُونِ : يُوَحِّدُونِ، وَأَعْظَمُ مَا أَمَرَ اللهُ بِهِ التَّوْحيِدُ، وَهُوَ: إِفْرَادُ اللهِ بِالْعِبَادَةِ. وَأَعْظَمُ مَا نَهَى عَنْه الشِّركُ، وَهُوَ: دَعْوَةُ غَيْرِهِ مَعَهُ، وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى (وَاعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ وَلاَ تُشْرِكُواْ بِهِ شَيْئًا)[النساء: 35].
فَإِذَا قِيلَ لَكَ: مَا الأُصُولُ الثَّلاثَةُ التِي يَجِبُ عَلَى الإِنْسَانِ مَعْرِفَتُهَا؟
فَقُلْ: مَعْرِفَةُ الْعَبْدِ رَبَّهُ، وَدِينَهُ، وَنَبِيَّهُ مُحَمَّدًا صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
*الأَصْلُ الأَوَّلُ*
مَعْرِفَةُ الرَّبِّ
فَإِذَا قِيلَ لَكَ: مَنْ رَبُّكَ؟
فَقُلْ: رَبِّيَ اللهُ الَّذِي رَبَّانِي، وَرَبَّى جَمِيعَ الْعَالَمِينَ بِنِعَمِهِ، وَهُوَ مَعْبُودِي لَيْسَ لِي مَعْبُودٌ سِوَاهُ؛ وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( الْحَمْدُ للَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ )[الفاتحة: 2]. وَكُلُّ مَنْ سِوَى اللهِ عَالَمٌ، وَأَنَا وَاحِدٌ مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْعَالَمِ.
فَإِذَا قِيلَ لَكَ: بِمَ عَرَفْتَ رَبَّكَ؟
فَقُلْ: بِآيَاتِهِ وَمَخْلُوقَاتِه  ِ، وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ: اللَّيْلُ، وَالنَّهَارُ، وَالشَّمْسُ، وَالْقَمَرُ، وَمِنْ مَخْلُوقَاتِهِ السَّمَاوَاتُ السَّبْعُ وَالأَرَضُونَ السَّبْعُ وَمَنْ فِيهِنَّ، وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا؛ وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ اللَّيْلُ وَالنَّهَارُ وَالشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ لاَ تَسْجُدُوا لِلشَّمْسِ وَلاَ لِلْقَمَرِ وَاسْجُدُوا لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَهُنَّ إِن كُنتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ) [فصلت: 37]. وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يُغْشِي اللَّيْلَ النَّهَارَ يَطْلُبُهُ حَثِيثًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ مُسَخَّرَاتٍ بِأَمْرِهِ أَلاَ لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالأَمْرُ تَبَارَكَ اللّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ )[الأعراف: 54]. وَالرَّبُ هُوَ الْمَعْبُودُ، وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْبُدُواْ رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ * الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الأَرْضَ فِرَاشًا وَالسَّمَآء بِنَآءً وَأَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَآءِ مَآءً فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقًا لَّكُمْ فَلاَ تَجْعَلُواْ لِلّهِ أَندَادًا وَأَنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ)[البقرة: 21، 22].
قَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ ـ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى : الخَالِقُ لِهَذِهِ الأَشْيَاءَ هُوَ الْمُسْتَحِقُّ لِلْعِبَادَةِ.
وَأَنْوَاعُ الْعِبَادَةِ الَّتِي أَمَرَ اللهُ بِهَا مِثْلُ: الإِسْلامِ، وَالإِيمَانِ، وَالإِحْسَانِ، وَمِنْهُ: الدُّعَاءُ، وَالْخَوْفُ، وَالرَّجَاءُ، وَالتَّوَكُّلُ، وَالرَّغْبَةُ، وَالرَّهْبَةُ، وَالْخُشُوعُ، وَالْخَشْيَةُ، وَالإِنَابَةُ، وَالاسْتِعَانَة  ُ، وَالاسْتِعَاذَة  ُ، وَالاسْتِغَاثَة  ُ، وَالذَّبْحُ، وَالنَّذْرُ، وَغَيْرُ ذَلَكَ مِنْ أَنْوَاعِ الْعِبَادَةِ الَّتِي أَمَرَ اللهُ بِهَا. كُلُّهَا للهِ تَعَالَى.
وَالدَّلِيلُ: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( وَأَنَّ الْمَسَاجِدَ لِلَّهِ فَلاَ تَدْعُوا مَعَ اللَّهِ أَحَدًا )[الجن: 18]. فَمَنْ صَرَفَ مِنْهَا شَيْئًا لِغَيْرِ اللهِ؛ فَهُوَ مُشْرِكٌ كَافِرٌ؛ وَالدَّلِيلُ: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( وَمَن يَدْعُ مَعَ اللَّهِ إلهًا آخَرَ لاَ بُرْهَانَ لَهُ بِهِ فَإِنَّمَا حِسَابُهُ عِندَ رَبِّهِ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُفْلِحُ الْكَافِرُونَ )[المؤمنون: 117].
وَفِي الْحَدِيثِ: ( الدُّعَاءُ مخ الْعِبَادَةِ ). وَالدَّلِيلُ: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ دَاخِرِينَ )[غافر: 60].
وَدَلِيلُ الْخَوْفِ: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( فَلاَ تَخَافُوهُمْ وَخَافُونِ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ )[آل عمران: 175].
وَدَلِيلُ الرَّجَاءِ: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: (فَمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاءَ رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلاً صَالِحًا وَلاَ يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَدًا )[الكهف: 110].
وَدَلِيلُ التَّوَكُلِ: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( وَعَلَى اللّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُواْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ )[المائدة: 23]. وقوله: (وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ)[الطلاق: 3].
وَدَلِيلُ الرَّغْبَةِ، وَالرَّهْبَةِ، وَالْخُشُوعِ: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ وَيَدْعُونَنَا رَغَبًا وَرَهَبًا وَكَانُوا لَنَا خَاشِعِينَ )[الأنبياء: 90].
وَدَلِيلُ الْخَشْيَةِ: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( فَلاَ تَخْشَوْهُمْ وَاخْشَوْنِي...) الآية [البقرة: 150].
وَدَلِيلُ الإِنَابَةِ: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: (وَأَنِيبُوا إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ وَأَسْلِمُوا لَهُ...) الآية [الزمر: 54].
وَدَلِيلُ الاسْتِعَانَةِ: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ) [الفاتحة: 5]. وَفِي الْحَدِيثِ: (...وإِذَا اسْتَعَنْتَ فَاسْتَعِنْ بِاللهِ).
وَدَلِيلُ الاسْتِعَاذَةِ: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ ) [الفلق: 1]. و( َقُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ ) [الناس: 1].
وَدَلِيلُ الاسْتِغَاثَةِ: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( إِذْ تَسْتَغِيثُونَ رَبَّكُمْ فَاسْتَجَابَ لَكُمْ...) الآية[الأنفال: 9].
وَدَلِيلُ الذَّبْحِ: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( قُلْ إِنَّنِي هَدَانِي رَبِّي إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ دِينًا قِيَمًا مِّلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ * قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاَتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * لاَ شَرِيكَ لَه وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ُ) [الأنعام: 161ـ163]. وَمِنَ السُنَّةِ: (لعَنَ اللهُ مَنْ ذَبَحَ لِغَيْرِ اللهِ).
ودليل النذر قوله تعالى: ( يُوْفُوْنَ بِالنَّذْرِ وَيَخَافُونَ يَوْمًا كَانَ شَرُّهُ مُسْتَطِيرًا ) [الإنسان: 7]
*الأَصْلُ الثَّانِي*
مَعْرِفَةُ دِينِ الإِسْلامِ بِالأَدِلَّةِ
وَهُوَ: الاسْتِسْلامُ للهِ بِالتَّوْحِيدِ، وَالانْقِيَادُ لَهُ بِالطَّاعَةِ، وَالْبَرَاءَةُ مِنَ الشِّرْكِ وَأَهْلِهِ، وَهُوَ ثَلاثُ مَرَاتِبَ: الإسْلامُ، وَالإِيمَانُ، وَالإِحْسَانُ. وَكُلُّ مَرْتَبَةٍ لَهَا أَرْكَانٌ.
المرتبة الأولى: الإسلام
فَأَرْكَانُ الإِسْلامِ خَمْسَةٌ: شَهَادَةُ أَن لا اله إِلا اللهُ وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللهِ، وَإِقَامُ الصَّلاةِ، وَإِيتَاءُ الزَّكَاةِ، وَصَوْمُ رَمَضَانَ، وَحَجُّ بَيْتِ اللهِ الْحَرَامِ.
فَدَلِيلُ الشَّهَادَةِ: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( شَهِدَ اللّهُ أَنَّهُ لاَ اله إِلاَّ هُوَ وَالْمَلاَئِكَة  ُ وَأُوْلُوا الْعِلْمِ قَآئِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ لاَ اله إِلاَّ هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ )[آل عمران، 18].
وَمَعْنَاهَا: لا مَعْبُودَ بِحَقٍّ إلا اللهُ، و(لا إله) نَافِيًا جَمِيعَ مَا يُعْبَدُ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ، (إِلا اللهُ) مُثْبِتًا الْعِبَادَةَ للهِ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ فِي عِبَادَتِهِ، كَمَا أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ لَهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي مُلْكِهِ.
وَتَفْسِيرُهَا: الَّذِي يُوَضِّحُهَا قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ إِنَّنِي بَرَآء مِّمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ * إِلاَّ الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي فَإِنَّهُ سَيَهْدِينِ * وَجَعَلَهَا كَلِمَةً بَاقِيَةً فِي عَقِبِهِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ )[الزخرف: 26 ـ 28]. وقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلَمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلاَّ نَعْبُدَ إِلاَّ اللّهَ وَلاَ نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَلاَ يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ فَإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ فَقُولُواْ اشْهَدُواْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ ) وَدِليلُ شَهَادَةِ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللهِ: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( لَقَدْ جَآءكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُم بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ )[التوبة: 128].
وَمَعْنَى شَهَادَة أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللهِ: طَاعَتُهُ فِيمَا أَمَرَ، وَتَصْدِيقُهُ فِيمَا أَخْبَرَ، واجْتِنَابُ مَا نَهَى عَنْهُ وَزَجَرَ وأَلا يُعْبَدَ اللهُ إِلا بِمَا شَرَعَ.
وَدَلِيلُ الصَّلاةِ، وَالزَّكَاةِ، وَتَفْسِيرُ التَّوْحِيدِ: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ حُنَفَآءَ وَيُقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤْتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَذَلِكَ دِينُ الْقَيِّمَةِ )[البينة: 5].
ودَلِيلُ الصِّيَامِ: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ )[البقرة: 183].
ودَلِيلُ الْحَجِّ: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلًا وَمَن كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ الله غَنِيٌّ عَنِ الْعَالَمِينَ )[آل عمران: 97].
الْمَرْتَبَةُ الثَّانِيَةُ: الإِيمَانُ
وَهُوَ بِضْعٌ وَسَبْعُونَ شُعْبَةً، فَأَعْلاهَا قَوْلُ لا اله إِلا اللهُ، وَأَدْنَاهَا إِمَاطَةُ الأَذَى عَنِ الطَّرِيقِ، وَالْحَيَاءُ شُعْبَةٌ مِنْ الإِيمَانِ.
وَأَرْكَانُهُ سِتَّةٌ: أَنْ تُؤْمِنَ بِاللهِ، وَمَلائِكَتِهِ، وَكُتُبِهِ، وَرُسُلِهِ، وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ، وَتُؤْمِنَ بِالْقَدَرِ خَيْرِهِ وَشَرِّهِ، وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَى هَذِهِ الأَرْكَانِ السِّتَةِ: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( لَّيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَن تُوَلُّواْ وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَالْمَلآئِكَةِ وَالْكِتَابِ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ )[البقرة: 177].
ودليل القدر: قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( إِنَّا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَاهُ بِقَدَرٍ )[القمر: 49].
الْمَرْتَبَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ: الإِحْسَانُ
رُكْنٌ وَاحِدٌ ، وهو : ( أَنْ تَعْبُدَ اللهَ كَأَنَّكَ تَرَاهُ، فَإِن لَمْ تَكُنْ تَرَاهُ فَإِنَّهُ يَرَاكَ ). وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( إِنَّ اللّهَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَواْ وَّالَّذِينَ هُم مُّحْسِنُونَ )[النحل: 128]. وقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الْعَزِيزِ الرَّحِيمِ * الَّذِي يَرَاكَ حِينَ تَقُومُ * وَتَقَلُّبَكَ فِي السَّاجِدِينَ * إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ )[الشعراء: 217 ـ 220]. وقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( وَمَا تَكُونُ فِي شَأْنٍ وَمَا تَتْلُو مِنْهُ مِن قُرْآنٍ وَلاَ تَعْمَلُونَ مِنْ عَمَلٍ إِلاَّ كُنَّا عَلَيْكُمْ شُهُودًا إِذْ تُفِيضُونَ فِيهِ ) [يونس: 61].
وَالدَّلِيلُ مِنَ السُّنَّةِ: حَدِيثُ جِبْرِيلَ الْمَشْهُورُ: عَنْ عُمَرَ بنِ الْخَطَّابِ ـ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ ـ قَالَ: بَيْنَمَا نَحْنُ جُلُوسٌ عِنْدَ النَّبِيِّ ـ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ـ إِذْ طَلَعَ عَلَيْنَا رَجُلٌ، شَدِيدُ بَيَاضِ الثِّيَابِ، شَدِيدُ سَوَادِ الشَّعْرِ، لا يُرَى عَلَيْهِ أَثَرُ السَّفَرِ، وَلا يَعْرِفُهُ مِنَّا أَحَدٌ، فَجَلَسَ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ ـ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ـ فَأَسْنَدَ رُكْبَتَيْهِ إِلَى رُكْبَتَيْهِ، وَوَضَعَ كَفَّيْهِ عَلَى فَخِذَيْهِ، وَقَالَ: يَا مُحَمَّدُ أَخْبِرْنِي عَنِ الإِسْلامِ فَقَالَ: ( أَنْ تَشْهَدَ أَنْ لا اله إِلا اللهُ وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللهِ، وَتُقِيمَ الصَّلاةَ، وَتُؤْتِيَ الزَّكَاةَ، وَتَصُومَ رَمَضَانَ، وَتَحُجَّ الْبَيْتَ إِنْ اسْتَطَعْتَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلًا ). قَالَ: صَدَقْتَ. فَعَجِبْنَا لَهُ يَسْأَلُهُ وَيُصَدِّقُهُ. قَالَ: أَخْبِرْنِي عَنِ الإِيمَانِ. قَالَ:(أَنْ تُؤْمِنَ بِاللهِ، وَمَلائِكَتِهِ، وَكُتُبِهِ، وَرُسُلِهِ، وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ، وَتُؤْمِنَ بِالْقَدَرِ خَيْرِهِ وَشَرِّهِ ). قَالَ: صَدَقْتَ. قَالَ: أَخْبِرْنِي عَنِ الإِحْسَانِ. قَالَ: ( أَنْ تَعْبُدَ اللهَ كَأَنَّكَ تَرَاهُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ تَرَاهُ فَإِنَّهُ يَرَاكَ ). قَالَ: أَخْبِرْنِي عَنِ السَّاعَةِ. قَالَ: (مَا الْمَسْؤُولُ عَنْهَا بِأَعْلَمَ مِنَ السَّائِلِ ). قَالَ: فَأَخْبِرْنِي عَنْ أَمَارَاتِهَا. قَالَ: ( أَنْ تَلِدَ الأَمَةُ رَبَّتَهَا، وَأَنْ تَرَى الْحُفَاةَ الْعُرَاةَ الْعَالَةَ رِعَاءَ الشَّاءِ يَتَطَاوَلُونَ فِي الْبُنْيَانِ ). قَالَ: فَمَضَى، فَلَبِثْنَا مَلِيَّا، فَقَالَ: ( يَا عُمَرُ أَتَدْرُونَ مَنِ السَّائِلِ؟ ). قُلْنَا: اللهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ، قَالَ: ( هَذَا جِبْرِيلُ أَتَاكُمْ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ أَمْرَ دِينِكُم ).
*الأَصْلُ الثَّالِثُ*
مَعْرِفَةُ نَبِيِّكُمْ مُحَمَّدٍ ـ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ
وَهُوَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ بْنِ هَاشِمٍ، وَهَاشِمٌ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ، وَقُرَيْشٌ مِنَ الْعَرَبِ، وَالْعَرَبُ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّةِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَى نَبِيِّنَا أَفْضَلُ الصَّلاةِ وَالسَّلامِ، وَلَهُ مِنَ الِعُمُرِ ثَلاثٌ وَسِتُّونَ سَنَةً، مِنْهَا أَرْبَعُونَ قَبْلَ النُّبُوَّةِ، وَثَلاثٌ وَعِشْرُون َفى النبوة. نُبِّئَ بـ( اقْرَأ )، وَأُرْسِلَ بـ ( الْمُدَّثِّرْ )، وَبَلَدُهُ مَكَّةُ.
بَعَثَهُ اللهُ بِالنِّذَارَةِ عَنِ الشِّرْكِ، وَبالَدْعُوة إِلَى التَّوْحِيدِ، وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ * قُمْ فَأَنذِرْ * وَرَبَّكَ فَكَبِّرْ * وَثِيَابَكَ فَطَهِّرْ * وَالرُّجْزَ فَاهْجُرْ * وَلاَ تَمْنُن تَسْتَكْثِرُ * وَلِرَبِّكَ فَاصْبِرْ )[المدثر: 1ـ7]. وَمَعْنَى: ( قُمْ فَأَنذِرْ ): يُنْذِرُ عَنِ الشِّرْكِ، وَيَدْعُو إِلَى التَّوْحِيدِ. ( وَرَبَّكَ فَكَبِّرْ ) : أَيْ: عَظِّمْهُ بِالتَّوْحِيدِ. ( وَثِيَابَكَ فَطَهِّرْ ): أَيْ: طَهِّرْ أَعْمَالَكَ عَنِ الشِّرْكِ. ( وَالرُّجْزَ فَاهْجُرْ ): الرُّجْزَ: الأَصْنَامُ، وَهَجْرُهَا: تَرْكُهَا، وَالْبَرَاءَةُ مِنْهَا وَأَهْلُهَا، أَخَذَ عَلَى هَذَا عَشْرَ سِنِينَ يَدْعُو إِلَى التَّوْحِيدِ، وَبَعْدَ الْعَشْرِ عُرِجَ بِهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ، وَفُرِضَتْ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَواتُ الْخَمْسُ، وَصَلَّى فِي مَكَّةَ ثَلاثَ سِنِينَ، وَبَعْدَهَا أُمِرَ بالْهِجْرَةِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ، وَالْهِجْرَةُ الانْتِقَالُ مِنْ بَلَدِ الشِّرْكِ إِلَى بَلَدِ الإِسْلامِ.
وَالْهِجْرَةُ فَرِيضَةٌ عَلَى هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ مِنْ بَلَدِ الشِّرْكِ إِلَى بلد الإِسْلامِ، وَهِيَ بَاقِيَةٌ إِلَى أَنْ تَقُومَ السَّاعَةُ، وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلآئِكَةُ ظَالِمِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ قَالُواْ فِيمَ كُنتُمْ قَالُواْ كُنَّا مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ قَالْوَاْ أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ اللّهِ وَاسِعَةً فَتُهَاجِرُواْ فِيهَا فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَسَآءتْ مَصِيرًا * إِلاَّ الْمُسْتَضْعَفِ  ينَ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَآء وَالْوِلْدَانِ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ حِيلَةً وَلاَ يَهْتَدُونَ سَبِيلًا * فَأُوْلَئِكَ عَسَى اللّهُ أَن يَعْفُوَ عَنْهُمْ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَفُوًّا غَفُورًا )[النساء: 97ـ99]. وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ أَرْضِي وَاسِعَةٌ فَإِيَّايَ فَاعْبُدُونِ )[العنكبوت: 56].
قَالَ الْبُغَوِيُّ ـ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ ـ:نزلت هَذِهِ الآيَةُ فِي المُسْلِمِينَ الَّذِينَ بِمَكَّةَ ولَمْ يُهَاجِرُوا، نَادَاهُمُ اللهُ بِاسْمِ الإِيمَانِ.
وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَى الْهِجْرَةِ مِنَ السُّنَّةِ: قَوْلُهُ ـ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ـ : (لا تَنْقَطِعُ الْهِجْرَةُ حَتَّى تَنْقَطِعَ التَّوْبَةُ، وَلا تَنْقَطِعُ التَّوْبَةُ حَتَّى تَطْلُعَ الشَّمْسُ مِنْ مَغْرِبِهَا).
فَلَمَّا اسْتَقَرَّ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ أُمِرَ بِبَقِيَّةِ شَرَائِعِ الإِسْلامِ، مِثلِ: الزَّكَاةِ، وَالصَّوْمِ، وَالْحَجِّ، وَالأَذَانِ، وَالْجِهَادِ، وَالأَمْرِ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّهْيِ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ، وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ شَرَائِعِ الإِسْلامِ، أَخَذَ عَلَى هَذَا عَشْرَ سِنِينَ، وَتُوُفِّيَ ـ صَلواتُ اللهِ وَسَلامُهُ عَلَيْهِ ـ وَدِينُهُ بَاقٍ. وَهَذَا دِينُهُ، لا خَيْرَ إِلا دَلَّ الأُمَّةَ عَلَيْهِ، وَلا شَرَّ إِلا حَذَّرَهَا مِنْهُ، وَالْخَيْرُ الَّذِي دَلَّهَا عَلَيْهِ التَّوْحِيدُ، وَجَمِيعُ مَا يُحِبُّهُ اللهُ وَيَرْضَاهُ، وَالشَّرُ الَّذِي حَذَّرَهَا مِنْهُ الشِّرْكُ، وَجَمِيعُ مَا يَكْرَهُ اللهُ وَيَأْبَاهُ. بَعَثَهُ اللهُ إِلَى النَّاسِ كَافَّةً، وَافْتَرَضَ طَاعَتَهُ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الثَّقَلَيْنِ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنْسِ؛ وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا )[الأعراف: 158]. وَكَمَّلَ اللهُ بِهِ الدِّينَ؛ وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإِسْلاَمَ دِينًا )[المائدة: 3]. وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَى مَوْتِهِ ـ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ـ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( إِنَّكَ مَيِّتٌ وَإِنَّهُم مَّيِّتُونَ * ثُمَّ إِنَّكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عِندَ رَبِّكُمْ تَخْتَصِمُونَ )[الزمر: 30، 31].
وَالنَّاسُ إِذَا مَاتُواْ يُبْعَثُونَ؛ وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( مِنْهَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ وَفِيهَا نُعِيدُكُمْ وَمِنْهَا نُخْرِجُكُمْ تَارَةً أُخْرَى )[طه: 55]. وقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( وَاللَّهُ أَنبَتَكُم مِّنَ الأَرْضِ نَبَاتًا * ثُمَّ يُعِيدُكُمْ فِيهَا وَيُخْرِجُكُمْ إِخْرَاجًا )[نوح: 17، 18]. وَبَعْدَ الْبَعْثِ مُحَاسَبُونَ وَمَجْزِيُّونَ بِأَعْمَالِهِمْ  ، وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ لِيَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسَاؤُوا بِمَا عَمِلُوا وَيَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا بِالْحُسْنَى )[النجم: 31].
وَمَنْ كَذَّبَ بِالْبَعْثِ كَفَرَ، وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( زَعَمَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَن لَّن يُبْعَثُوا قُلْ بَلَى وَرَبِّي لَتُبْعَثُنَّ ثُمَّ لَتُنَبَّؤُنَّ بِمَا عَمِلْتُمْ وَذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ )[التغابن: 7].
وَأَرْسَلَ اللهُ جَمِيعَ الرُّسُلِ مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ؛ وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( رُّسُلًا مُّبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ )[النساء: 165].
وَأَّولُهُمْ نُوحٌ عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ، وَآخِرُهُمْ مُحَمَّدٌ ـ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ـ وَهُوَ خَاتَمُ النَّبِيِّينَ؛ وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَى أَنَّ أَوَّلَهُمْ نُوحٌ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ )[النساء: 165].
وَكُلُّ أُمَّةٍ بَعَثَ اللهُ إِلَيْهِا رَسُولًا مِنْ نُوحٍ إِلَى مُحَمَّدٍ ـ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ـ يَأْمُرُهُمْ بِعِبَادَةِ اللهِ وَحْدَهُ، وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنْ عِبَادَةِ الطَّاغُوتِ؛ وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ( وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولًا أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ ) [النحل: 36]. وَافْتَرَضَ اللهُ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْعِبَادِ الْكُفْرَ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَالإِيمَانَ بِاللهِ.
قَالَ ابْنُ الْقَيِّمِ ـ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى: مَعْنَى الطَّاغُوتِ مَا تَجَاوَزَ بِهِ الْعَبْدُ حَدَّهُ مِنْ مَعْبُودٍ أَوْ مَتْبُوعٍ أَوْ مُطَاعٍ. وَالطَّوَاغِيتُ كَثِيرُونَ وَرُؤُوسُهُمْ خَمْسَةٌ: إِبْلِيسُ لَعَنَهُ اللهُ، وَمَنْ عُبِدَ وَهُوَ رَاضٍ، وَمَنْ دَعَا النَّاسَ إِلَى عِبَادَةِ نَفْسِهِ، وَمَنْ ادَّعَى شَيْئًا مِنْ عِلْمِ الْغَيْبِ، وَمَنْ حَكَمَ بِغَيْرِ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللهُ؛ وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: (لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَد تَّبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الْغَيِّ فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِن بِاللّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَىَ لاَ انفِصَامَ لَهَا وَاللّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ) [البقرة: 256]. وَهَذَا هُوَ مَعْنَى لا اله إِلا اللهُ، وَفِي الْحَدِيثِ: ( رَأْسُ الأَمْرِ الإِسْلامِ، وَعَمُودُهُ الصَّلاةُ، وَذِرْوَةُ سَنَامِهِ الْجِهَادُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ).
وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ. وَصَلَّى اللهُ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعلى آله وَصَحْبِهِ وَسَلَّمَ.

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

متن القواعد الأربعة
للعلامة / محمد بن عبد الوهَّاب ـ رحمه الله ـ
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
أَسْأَلُ اللهَ الْكَرِيمَ رَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ أَنْ يَتَوَلاكَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ. 
وَأَنْ يَجْعَلَكَ مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَمَا كُنْتَ، وَأَنْ يَجْعَلَكَ مِمَّنْ إِذَا أُعْطِيَ شَكَرَ، وَإِذَا ابْتُلِيَ صَبَرَ، وَإِذَا أذَنبَ اسْتَغْفَرَ. فَإِنَّ هَؤُلاءِ الثَّلاثُ عُنْوَانُ السَّعَادَةِ. 
اعْلَمْ أَرْشَدَكَ اللهُ لِطَاعَتِهِ: أَنَّ الْحَنِيفِيَّةَ مِلَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ: أَنْ تَعْبُدَ اللهَ، وَحْدَهُ مُخْلِصًا لَهُ الدِّينَ، كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى: ﴿ وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُونِ ﴾ [الذاريات: 56]. فَإِذَا عَرَفْتَ أَنَّ اللهَ خَلَقَكَ لِعِبَادَتِهِ؛ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْعِبَادَةَ لا تُسَمَّى عِبَادَةً إِلا مَعَ التَّوْحِيدِ، كَمَا أَنَّ الصَّلاةَ لا تُسَمَّى صَلاةً إِلا مَعَ الطَّهَارَةِ، فَإِذَا دَخَلَ الشِّرْكُ فِي الْعِبَادَةِ فَسَدَتْ، كَالْحَدَثِ إِذَا دَخَلَ فِي الطَّهَاَرِة، فَإِذَا عَرَفْتَ أَنَّ الشِّرْكَ إِذَا خَالَطَ الْعِبَادَةِ أَفْسَدَهَا، وَأَحْبَطَ الْعَمَلَ، وَصَاَر صَاحِبُهُ، مِنَ الْخَالِدِينَ فِي النَّارِ. عَرَفْتَ أَنَّ أَهَمَّ مَا عَلَيْكَ مَعْرِفَةُ ذَلِكَ لَعَلَّ اللهَ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَكَ مِنْ هَذِهِ الشَّبَكَةِ، وَهِيَ الشِّرْكُ بِاللهِ الَّذِي قَالَ الله تَعَالَى فِيهِ: ﴿ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَغْفِرُ أَن يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَن يَشَاءُ ﴾ [النساء: 116]. وَذَلِكَ بِمَعْرِفَةِ أَرْبَعِ قَوَاعِدَ ذَكَرَهَا اللهُ تَعَالَى فِي كِتَابِهِ. 
الْقَاعِدَةُ الأُولَى:
أَنْ تَعْلَمَ أَنَّ الْكُفَّارَ الَّذِينَ قَاتَلَهُمْ رَسُولُ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -مُقِرُّونَ بِأَنَّ اللهَ –تَعَالَى-هُوُ الْخَالِقُ، الْمُدَبِّرُ، وَأَنَّ ذَلِكَ لَمْ يُدْخِلَهُمْ فِي الإِسْلامِ؛ وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ﴿ قُلْ مَن يَرْزُقُكُم مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ أَمَّن يَمْلِكُ السَّمْعَ والأَبْصَارَ وَمَن يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَيُخْرِجُ الْمَيَّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَمَن يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ فَسَيَقُولُونَ اللّهُ فَقُلْ أَفَلاَ تَتَّقُونَ ﴾ [يونس: 31]. 
الْقَاعِدَةُ الثَّانِيَةُ:
أُنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: مَا دَعَوْنَاهُمْ وَتَوَجَّهْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ إِلا لِطَلَبِ الْقُرْبَةِ وَالشَّفَاعَةِ، فَدَلِيلُ الْقُرْبَةِ؛ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ﴿ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاء مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلاَّ لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ فِي مَا هُمْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ كَاذِبٌ كَفَّارٌ ﴾ [الزمر: 3]. وَدَلِيلُ الشَّفَاعَةِ، قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ﴿ وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ مَا لاَ يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلاَ يَنفَعُهُمْ وَيَقُولُونَ هَـؤُلاء شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِندَ اللّهِ ﴾ [يونس:18]. 
وَالشَّفَاعَةُ شَفَاعَتَانِ: شَفَاعَةٌ مَنْفِيَّةٌ، وَشَفَاعَةٌ مُثْبَتَةٌ. 
فَالشَّفَاعَةُ الْمَنْفِيَّةُ: مَا كَانَتْ تُطْلَبُ مِنْ غَيْرِ اللهِ فِيمَا لا يَقْدِرُ عَلَيْهِ إِلا اللهُ؛ وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَنفِقُواْ مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاكُم مِّن قَبْلِ أَن يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لاَّ بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلاَ خُلَّةٌ وَلاَ شَفَاعَةٌ وَالْكَافِرُونَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ﴾ [البقرة:254]. 
وَالشَّفَاعَةُ الْمُثْبَتَةُ: هِيَ الَّتِي تُطْلَبُ مِنَ اللهِ، وَالشَّافِعُ مُكَرَّمٌ بِالشَّفَاعَةِ، وَالْمَشْفُوعُ لَهُ مَنْ رَضِيَ اللهُ قَوْلَهُ وَعَمَلَهُ بَعْدَ الإِذْنِ؛ كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى: ﴿مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ﴾ [البقرة: 255]. 
الْقَاعِدَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ:
أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-ظَهَرَ عَلَى أُنَاسٍ مُتَفَرِّقِينَ فِي عِبَادَاتِهِمْ، مِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَعْبُدُ الْمَلائِكَةَ، وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَعْبُدُ الأَنْبِيَاءَ وَالصَّالِحِينَ  ، وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَعْبُدُ الأَشْجَارَ وَالأَحْجَارَ، وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَعْبُدُ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ، وَقَاتَلَهُمْ رَسُولُ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقْ بَيْنَهُمْ؛ وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ﴿ وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلّه ﴾ [الأنفال: 39]. وَدَلِيلُ الشَّمْسِ وَالْقَمَرِ؛ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ﴿ وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ اللَّيْلُ وَالنَّهَارُ وَالشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ لاَ تَسْجُدُوا لِلشَّمْسِ وَلاَ لِلْقَمَرِ وَاسْجُدُوا لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَهُنَّ إِن كُنتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ ﴾ [فصلت: 37]. وَدَلِيلُ الْمَلائِكَةِ؛ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى:﴿ وَلاَ يَأْمُرَكُمْ أَن تَتَّخِذُواْ الْمَلاَئِكَةَ وَالنِّبِيِّيْن  َ أَرْبَاباً... ﴾ الآية [آل عمران: 80]. وَدَلِيلُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ؛ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ﴿ وَإِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ ءَأَنتَ قُلتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَـهَيْنِ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلَا أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ﴾ الآية [المائدة: 116]. 
وَدَلِيلُ الصَّالِحِينَ؛ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ﴿ أُولَـئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ وَيَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَهُ وَيَخَافُونَ عَذَابَهُ... ﴾ الآية [الإسراء: 57]. وَدَلِيلُ الأَشْجَارِ وَالأَحْجَارِ؛ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ﴿ أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ اللاَّتَ وَالْعُزَّى * وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةَ الأُخْرَى﴾ [النجم: 91، 20]. 
وَحَدِيُث أَبِي وَاقٍِد اللَّيْثِيِّ -رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ- قَالَ: خَرَجْنَا مَعَ النَّبِيِّ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -إِلَى حُنَيْنٍ وَنَحْنُ حُدَثَاءُ عَهْدٍ بِكُفْرٍ، وَلِلِمُشْرِكِي  نَ سِدْرَةٌ، يَعْكُفُونَ عِنْدَهَا وَيُنَوِّطُونَ بِهَا أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ، يُقَالَ لَهَا ذَاتُ أَنْوَاطٍ، فَمَرَرْنَا بِسِدْرَةٍ فَقُلْنَا: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ اجْعَلْ لَنَا ذَاتَ أَنْوَاطٍ كَمَا لَهُمْ ذَاتُ أَنْوَاطٍ. الحَدِيثَ. 
الْقَاعِدَةُ الرَّابِعَةُ:
أَنَّ مُشْرِكِي زَمَانِنَا أَغْلَظُ شِرْكًا مِنَ الأَوَّلِينَ، لأَنَّ الأَوَّلِينَ يُشْرِكُونَ فِي الرَّخَاءِ، وَيُخْلِصُونَ فِي الشِّدَّةِ، وَمُشْرِكُو زَمَانَنَا شِرْكُهُمْ دَائِمٌ فِي الرَّخَاءِ وَالشِّدَِّة؛ وَالدَّلِيلُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: ﴿ فَإِذَا رَكِبُوا فِي الْفُلْكِ دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ إِذَا هُمْ يُشْرِكُونَ ﴾ [العنكبوت: 65]. 

وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ. وَصَلَّى اللهُ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعلى آله وَصَحْبِهِ وَسَلَّمَ.

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*الأصول الستة**للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب**التميمي*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِقال المؤلف شيخ الإسلام :
مِنْ أَعْجَبِ العُجَابِ وَأَكْبَرِ الآيَاتِ الدَّالَّةِ عَلَى قُدْرَةِ المَلِكِ الغَلَّابِ سِتَّةُ أُصُولٍ بَيَّنَهَا اللهُ تَعَالَى بَيَانًا وَاضِحًا لِلْعَوَامِ فَوْقَ مَا يَظُنُّ الظَّانُّونَ، ثُمَّ بَعْدَ هَذَا غَلَطَ فِيهَا كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَذْكِيَاءِ العَالَمِ وَعُقَلَاءِ بَنِي آدَمَ إِلَّا أَقَلَّ القَلِيلِ. 
الأَصْلُ الأَوَّلُ
إِخْلَاصُ الدِّينِ للهِ تَعَالَى وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ، وَبَيَانُ ضِدِّهِ الَّذِي هُوَ الشِّرْكُ بِاللهِ، وَكَوْنُ أَكْثَرِ القُرْآنِ فِي بَيَانِ هَذَا الأَصْلِ مِنْ وُجُوهٍ شَتَّى بِكَلَامٍ يَفْهَمُهُ أَبْلَدُ العَامَّةِ، ثُمَّ لَمَّا صَارَ عَلَى أَكْثَرِ الأُمَّةِ مَا صَارَ أَظْهَرَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ الإِخْلَاصَ فِي صُورَةِ تَنَقُّصِ الصَّالِحِينَ وَالتَّقْصِيرِ فِي حُقُوقِهِمْ، وَأَظْهَرَ لَهُمُ الشِّرْكَ بِاللهِ فِي صُورَةِ مَحَبَّةِ الصَّالِحِينَ وَأَتْبَاعِهِمْ  . 
الأَصْلُ الثَّانِي
أَمَرَ اللهُ بِالِاجْتِمَاعِ فِي الدِّينِ وَنَهَى عَنِ التَّفَرُّقِ فِيهِ، فَبَيَّنَ اللهُ هَذَا بَيَانًا شَافِيًا تَفْهَمُهُ العَوَامُ، وَنَهَانَا أَنْ نَكُونَ كَالَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُوا وَاخْتَلَفُوا قَبْلَنَا فَهَلَكُوا، وَذَكَرَ أَنَّهُ أَمَرَ المُسْلِمِينَ بِالِاجْتِمَاعِ فِي الدِّينِ وَنَهَاهُمْ عَنِ التَّفَرُّقِ فِيهِ، وَيَزِيدُهُ وُضُوحًا مَا وَرَدَتْ بِهِ السُّنَّةُ مِنَ العَجَبِ العُجَابِ فِي ذَلِكَ، ثُمَّ صَارَ الأَمْرُ إِلَى أَنَّ الِافْتِرَاقَ فِي أُصُولِ الدِّينِ وَفُرُوعِهِ هُوَ العِلْمُ وَالفِقْهُ فِي الدِّينِ، وَصَارَ الأمر بالِاجْتِمَاعُ فِي الدِّينِ لَا يَقُولُهُ إِلَّا زِنْدِيقٌ أَوْ مَجْنُونٌ. 
الأَصْلُ الثَّالِثُ
أَنَّ مِنْ تَمَامِ الِاجْتِمَاعِ السَّمْعَ وَالطَّاعَةَ لِمَنْ تَأَمَّرَ عَلَيْنَا وَلَوْ كَانَ عَبْدًا حَبَشِيًّا، فَبَيَّنَ اللهُ هَذَا بَيَانًا شَائِعًا كَافِيًا بِوُجُوهٍ مِنْ أَنْوَاعِ البَيَانِ شَرْعًا وَقَدَرًا، ثُمَّ صَارَ هَذَا الأَصْلُ لَا يُعْرَفُ عِنْدَ أَكْثَرَ مَنْ يَدَّعِي العِلْمَ فَكَيْفَ العَمَلُ بِهِ. 
الأَصْلُ الرَّابِعُ
بَيَانُ العِلْمِ وَالعُلَمَاءِ، وَالفِقْهِ وَالفُقَهَاءِ، وَبَيَانُ مَنْ تَشَبَّهَ بِهِمْ وَلَيْسَ مِنْهُمْ، وَقَدْ بَيَّنَ اللهُ هَذَا الأَصْلَ فِي أَوَّلِ سُورَةِ البَقَرَةِ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ: ﴿يَا بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ﴾ [سُورَة البَقَرَةِ: 40] إِلَى قَوْلِهِ قبل ذكر إبراهيم عليه السلام: ﴿يَا بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ﴾، [سُورَة البَقَرَةِ: 122]. وَيَزِيدُهُ وُضُوحًا مَا صَرَّحَتْ بِهِ السُّنَّةُ فِي هَذَا الكَلَامِ الكَثِيرِ البَيِّنِ الوَاضِحِ لِلْعَامِيِّ البَلِيدِ، ثُمَّ صَارَ هَذَا أَغْرَبَ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَصَارَ العِلْمُ وَالفِقْهُ هُوَ البِدَعَ وَالضَّلَالَاتِ  ، وَخِيَارُ مَا عِنْدَهُمْ لَبَّسَ الحَقَّ بِالبَاطِلِ، وَصَارَ العِلْمُ الَّذِي فَرَضَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى عَلَى الخَلْقِ وَمَدَحَهُ لَا يَتَفَوَّهُ بِهِ إِلَّا زِنْدِيقٌ أَوْ مَجْنُونٌ، وَصَارَ مَنْ أَنْكَرَهُ وَعَادَاهُ وَصَنَّفَ فِي التَّحْذِيرِ مِنْهُ وَالنَّهْيِ عَنْهُ هُوَ الفَقِيهَ العَالِمَ. 
الأَصْلُ الخَامِسُ
بَيَانُ اللهِ سُبْحَانَهُ لِأَوْلِيَاءِ اللهِ وَتَفْرِيقُهُ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ المُتَشَبِّهِين  َ بِهِمْ مِنْ أَعْدَاءِ اللهِ المُنَافِقِينَ وَالفُجَّارِ، وَيَكْفِي فِي هَذَا آيَةٌ مِنْ سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ وَهِيَ قَوْلُهُ: ﴿قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ﴾ [سُورَة آلِ عِمْرَانَ: 31]. الآيَة، وَآيَةٌ فِي سُورَةِ المَائِدَةِ وَهِيَ قَوْلُهُ: ﴿يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَنْ يَرْتَدَّ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ﴾ [سُورَة المَائِدَةِ: 54]. الآيَة، وَآيَةٌ فِي يُونُسَ وَهِيَ قَوْلُهُ: ﴿أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ _ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ﴾ [سُورَة يُونُسَ، الآيتان: 62-63]، ثُمَّ صَارَ الأَمْرُ عِنْدَ اللهِ أَكْثَرُ مَنْ يَدَّعِي العِلْمَ وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ هُدَاةِ الخَلْقِ وَحُفَّاظِ الشَّرْعِ إِلَى أَنَّ الأَوْلِيَاءَ لَا بُدَّ فِيهِمْ مِنْ تَرْكِ اتِّبَاعِ الرُّسُلِ وَمَنْ تَبِعَهُمْ فَلَيْسَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَا بُدَّ مِنْ تَرْكِ الجِهَادِ فَمَنْ جَاهَدَ فَلَيْسَ مِنْهُمْ، وَلَا بُدَّ مِنْ تَرْكِ الإِيمَانِ وَالتَّقْوَى فَمَنْ تَعَهَّدَ بِالإِيمَانِ وَالتَّقْوَى فَلَيْسَ مِنْهُمْ يَا رَبَّنا نَسْأَلُكَ العَفْوَ وَالعَافِيَةَ إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءِ. 
الأَصْلُ السَّادِسُ
رَدُّ الشُّبْهَةِ الَّتِي وَضَعَهَا الشَّيْطَانُ فِي تَرْكِ الْقُرْآنِ وَالسُّنَّةِ وَاتِّبَاعِ الآرَاءِ وَالأَهْوَاءِ المُتَفَرِّقَةِ المُخْتَلِفَةِ، وَهِيَ أَنَّ الْقُرْآنَ وَالسُّنَّةَ لَا يَعْرِفُهُمَا إِلَّا المُجْتَهِدُ المُطْلَقُ، وَالمُجْتَهِدُ هُوَ المَوْصُوفُ بِكَذَا وَكَذَا أَوْصَافًا لَعَلَّهَا لَا تُوجَدُ تَامَّةً فِي أَبِي بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرَ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الإِنْسَانُ كَذَلِكَ فَلْيُعْرِضْ عَنْهُمَا فَرْضًا حَتْمًا لَا شَكَّ وَلَا إِشْكَالَ فِيهِ، وَمَنْ طَلَبَ الهُدَى مِنْهُمَا فَهُوَ إِمَّا زِنْدِيقٌ وَإِمَّا مَجْنُونٌ؛ لِأَجْلِ صُعُوبَةِ فَهْمِهِمَا فَسُبْحَانَ اللهِ وَبِحَمْدِهِ كَمْ بَيَّنَ اللهُ سُبْحَانَهُ شَرْعًا وَقَدَرًا خَلْقًا وَأَمْرًا فِي رَدِّ هَذِهِ الشُّبْهَةِ المَلْعُونَةِ مِنْ وُجُوهٍ شَتَّى بَلَغَتْ إِلَى حَدِّ الضَّرُورِيَّات  ِ العَامَّةِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ:﴿لَقَدْ حَقَّ الْقَوْلُ عَلَى أَكْثَرِهِمْ فَهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ _  إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ أَغْلالاً فَهِيَ إِلَى الأَذْقَانِ فَهُمْ مُقْمَحُونَ _ وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْ بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ سَدّاً وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ سَدّاً فَأَغْشَيْنَاهُ  مْ فَهُمْ لا يُبْصِرُونَ _ وَسَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنْذَرْتَهُم  ْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنْذِرْهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ _ إِنَّمَا تُنْذِرُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الذِّكْرَ وَخَشِيَ الرَّحْمَنَ بِالْغَيْبِ فَبَشِّرْهُ بِمَغْفِرَةٍ وَأَجْرٍ كَرِيمٍ﴾[سُورَة يَس: 7-11]. 

آخره، وَ*الحَمْدُ للهِ رَبِّ العَالَمِينَ*، *وَصَلَّى* اللهُ *عَلَى* سَيِّدِنَا *مُحَمَّد*ٍ *وَعَلَى* آلِهِ وَصَحْبِهِ *وَسَلَّمَ* تَسْلِيمًا *كَثِيرًا* *إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّينِ*.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله تعالى كل خيرٍ

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

كِتَابُ اَلتَّوْحِيدِ 


فَضْلُ اَلتَّوْحِيدِ 

وَقَوْلُ اَللَّهِ تَعَالَى: â$tBuràM&#248;)n=yz£`&#197;g&#248;:$#}§RM}$#uržw&#206;)&#200;br&#223;‰ç7÷èu‹&#207;9&#199;&#206;&#207;&#200;&#225;.
وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: âô‰s)s9ur$uZ÷Wyèt/’&#206;û&#200;e@à27p¨Bé&»wq&#223;™§‘&#194;cr&(#r&#223;‰ç6ô&#227;$#©!$#(#qç7&#207;^tGô_$#ur|Nq&#228;&#243;»©&#220;9$#(&#225;.
وَقَوْلُهُ: â*4&#211;|&#211;s%ury7•/u‘žwr&(#&#255;r&#223;‰ç7÷ès?Hw&#206;)çn$­ƒ&#206;)&#200;û&#248;ït$&#206;!&#186;uq&#248;9$$&#206;/ur$·Z»|&#161;ôm&#206;)4&#225;.
وَقَوْلُهُ: â*(#r&#223;‰ç6ô&#227;$#ur©!$#Ÿwur(#q&#228;.&#206;Žô³è@¾&#207;m&#206;/$\«&#248;‹x©(&#225;.
وَقَوْلُهُ: â*&#246;@è%(#&#246;qs9$yès?&#227;@&#248;?r&$tBtP§ym&#246;Nà6š/u‘&#246;Nà6&#248;Šn=t&#230;(žwr&(#q&#228;.&#206;Žô³è@¾&#207;m&#206;/$\«&#248;‹x©(&#225;.
قَالَ اِبْنُ مَسْعُودٍ : , مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَنْظُرَ إِلَى وَصِيَّةِ مُحَمَّدٍ r اَلَّتِي عَلَيْهَا خَاتَمِهِ فَلْيَقْرَأْ قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى: â*&#246;@è%(#&#246;qs9$yès?&#227;@&#248;?r&$tBtP§ym&#246;Nà6š/u‘&#246;Nà6&#248;Šn=t&#230;(žwr&(#q&#228;.&#206;Žô³è@¾&#207;m&#206;/$\«&#248;‹x©&#225; - إِلَى قَوْلِهِ: â¨br&ur#x‹»yd‘&#207;&#219;&#186;uŽ&#197;&#192;$VJŠ&#201;)tG&#243;&#161;&#227;Bçnq&#227;è&#206;7¨?$$sù(Ÿwur(#q&#227;è&#206;7­Fs?Ÿ@ç6&#161;9$#&#225;- اَلْآيَةَ.
عَنْ مُعَاذِ بْنِ جَبَلٍ (رَضِيَ اَللَّهُ عَنْهُ) قَالَ , كُنْتُ رَدِيفَ اَلنَّبِيِّ r عَلَى حِمَارٍ فَقَالَ لِي يَا مُعَاذُ? أَتَدْرِي مَا حَقُّ اَللَّهِ عَلَى اَلْعِبَادِ, وَمَا حَقُّ اَلْعِبَادِ عَلَى اَللَّهِ ؟ قُلْتُ اَللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ, قَالَ حَقُّ اَللَّهِ عَلَى اَلْعِبَادِ أَنْ يَعْبُدُوهُ, وَلَا يُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا, وَحَقُّ اَلْعِبَادِ عَلَى اَللَّهِ أَنْ لَا يُعَذِّبَ مَنْ لَا يُشْرِكُ بِهِ شَيْئًا, قُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اَللَّهِ أَفَلَا أُبَشِّرُ اَلنَّاسَ ؟ قَالَ لَا تُبَشِّرْهُمْ فَيَتَّكِلُوا - أَخْرَجَاهُ فِي اَلصَّحِيحَيْنِ  .
فِيهِ مَسَائِلُ:
اَلْأُولَى: اَلْحِكْمَةُ فِي خَلْقِ اَلْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ.
..............................  .................
سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ اَلْعَالَمِينَ, وَصَلَّى اَللَّهُ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى سَيِّدِنَا مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِهِ وَصَحْبِهِ أَجْمَعِينَ.

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*متن**لُمعة الاعتقاد** الهادي إلى سبيل الرشاد*لموفق الدّين بن قدامة المقدسي
قال المؤلف رحمه الله تعالى:
بسم الله الرحمـٰن الرحيمالحَمْدُ للهِ المحمُودِ بِكُلِّ لِسانٍ، المعبودِ في كُلِّ زَمانٍ، الَّذِي لا يَخْلُو مِنْ عِلْمِهِ مَكانٌ، ولا يشغَلُه شانٌ عن شانٍ، جلَّ عَنِ الأشباهِ والأنْدادِ، وتَنَزَّهَ عَنِ الصَّاحِبَةِ والأولادِ، ونَفَذََ حُكمُهُ في جميعِ العبادِ، لا تُمَثِّلُهُ العقولُ بالتفكيرِ، ولا تَتَوَهَّمُهُ القلوبُ بالتصوير، ﴿لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ﴾[الشورى:11]، ﴿لَهُ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى﴾([1]) والصفاتُ العُلى، ﴿الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَىٰ الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى (5) لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَمَا تَحْتَ الثَّرَى (6) وَإِنْ تَجْهَرْ بِالْقَوْلِ فَإِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ وَأَخْفَى﴾[طه:5-7]، ﴿أَحَاطَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا﴾[الطلاق:12]، وقَهَرَ كلَّ مخلوقٍ عِزَّةً وحُكْمًا، ووسِعَ كلَّ شيءٍ رحمةً وعِلمًا، ﴿يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِهِ عِلْمًا﴾[طه:110]، مَوْصوفٌ بما وَصَفَ به نفسَهُ في كتابِهِ العظيمِ، وعلىٰ لسانِ نَبِيِّهِ الكريمِ.

................
نَسْأَلُ الله أَنْ يَعْصِمَنا مِنَ الْبِدَعِ وَالْفِتْنَةِ، وَيُحْيينَا عَلَىٰ الإسْلامِ وَالسُّنةِ، وَيَجْعَلنَا مِمَّنْ يَتَّبِعْ رَسُولَ الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في الحَياةِ، وَيَحْشُرَنَا في زُمْرَتِهِ بَعْدَ المَمَاتِ بِرَحْمَتِهِ وَفَضْلِهِ. آمِينَ.
وَهٰذا آخِرُ المْعْتَقَدِ.
وَالحَمْدُ لله وَحدهُ، وَصلَّىٰ الله علىٰ سَيِّدنَا مُحمدٍ وَآلهِ وَصَحْبِهِ وَسَلََّمَ تَسْلِيمًا.
%%%%

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

متن العقيدة الواسطية المقدمة
فَصْلٌ: ثُمَّ فِي سُنَّةِ رَسُولِ اللهِ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فَالسُّنَّةُ تُفَسِّرُ الْقُرآنَ 
فَصْلٌ: وَمِنَ الإِيمَانِ بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ الإيمَانُ بِكُلِّ مَا أَخْبَرَ بِهِ النَّبِيُّ 
أَوَّلُ مَن يَسْتَفْتِحُ بَابَ الْجَنَّةِ النبي مُحَمَّدٌ 
فَصْلٌ : وَمِنْ أُصُولِ أَهْلِ السُّنَّةِ وَالْجَمَاعَةِ سَلاَمَةُ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَأَلْسِنَتِهِم  ْ 
َمِنْ أُصًولِ أَهْلِ السُّنَّةِ: التَّصْدِيقُ بِكَرَامَاتَ الأَوْلِيَاءِ 
فَصْلٌ: ثُمَّ مِنْ طَرِيقَةِ أَهْلِ السُّنَّةِ وَالْجَمَاعَةِ اتِّبَاعُ آثَارِ رَسُولِ اللهِ 
فَصْلٌ: ثُمَّ هُم مَّعَ هّذِهِ الأُصُولِ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ، وَيَنْهَونَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

الجامع لعبادة الله وحده مشكول

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

’ واجب العبد إذا أمره الله بأمر ‘ للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب  مشكول

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

بارك الله فيك أبا عبد الله ، ونفع بعلمك .

----------


## محمد داود المصري

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وننتظر منك المزيد وفقك الله .

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*فضل الإسلام**تأليف
الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب**بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ**باب فضل الإسلام* 

*وقول الله تعالى: (الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإسلام دِيناً) (المائدة: 3). وقوله تعالى: (قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِنْ دِينِي فَلا أَعْبُدُ الَّذِينَ تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ أَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ) (يونس: 104).* 
*وقوله تعالى: (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَآمِنُوا بِرَسُولِهِ يُؤْتِكُمْ كِفْلَيْنِ مِنْ رَحْمَتِهِ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ نُوراً تَمْشُونَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ) (الحديد:28).*
*وفي الصحيح عَنْ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا عَنْ النَّبِيِّ* r*  قَالَ: (مَثَلُكُمْ وَمَثَلُ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابَيْنِ كَمَثَلِ رَجُلٍ اسْتَأْجَرَ أُجَرَاءَ فَقَالَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ لِي مِنْ غُدْوَةَ إِلَى نِصْفِ النَّهَارِ عَلَى قِيرَاطٍ فَعَمِلَتْ الْيَهُودُ ثُمَّ قَالَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ لِي مِنْ نِصْفِ النَّهَارِ إِلَى صَلاةِ الْعَصْرِ عَلَى قِيرَاطٍ فَعَمِلَتْ النَّصَارَى ثُمَّ قَالَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ لِي مِنْ صلة الْعَصْرِ إِلَى أَنْ تَغِيبَ الشَّمْسُ عَلَى قِيرَاطَيْنِ؟ فَأَنْتُمْ هُمْ. فَغَضِبَتْ الْيَهُودُ وَالنَّصَارَى وَقَالُوا مَا لَنَا أَكْثَرَ عَمَلاً وَأَقَلَّ عَطَاءً؟ قَالَ هَلْ نَقَصْتُكُمْ مِنْ حَقِّكُمْ شيئا قَالُوا : لا ، قَالَ : ذَلِكَ فَضْلِي أُوتِيهِ مَنْ أَشَاءُ).*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*فضل الإسلام*

pdf  /word

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*أُصُولُ السُّنَّةِ* 

للإمام أبي عبد الله أحمد بن محمد بن حنبلت: 241 هـ
اَلتَّمَسُّكُ بِمَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ أَصْحَابُ رَسُولِ اَللَّهِ r 
قَالَ اَلشَّيْخُ اَلْإِمَامُ أَبُو اَلْمُظَفَّرِ عَبْدُ اَلْمَلِكِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الهَمْدَانِيُّ: حَدَّثَنَا اَلشَّيْخُ أَبُو عَبْدِ اَللَّهِ يَحْيَى بْنُ أَبِي اَلْحَسَنِ بْنِ اَلْبَنَّا، قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا وَالِدِِي أَبُو عَلِيٍّ اَلْحَسَنُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اَللَّهِ بْنِ اَلْبَنَّا، قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو اَلْحُسَيْنِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اَللَّهِ بْنِ بِشْرَانَ اَلْمُعَدَّلُ، قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا عُثْمَانُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ اَلسَّمَّاكِ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ اَلْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اَلْوَهَّابِ بْنِ أَبِي اَلْعَنْبَرِ قِرَاءَةً عَلَيْهِ مِنْ كِتَابِهِ فِي شَهْرِ رَبِيعٍ اَلْأَوَّلِ مِنْ سَنَةِ ثَلَاثٍ وَتِسْعِينَ وَمِائَتَيْنِ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ اَلْمِنْقَرِيُّ اَلْبَصْرِيُّ بِتِنِّيسَ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي عَبْدُوسُ بْنُ مَالِكٍ اَلْعَطَّارُ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اَللَّهِ أَحْمَدَ بْنَ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ t يَقُولُ أُصُولُ اَلسُّنَّةِ عِنْدَنَا:

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

حائية ابن أبي داود

*تَمسَّـكْ بحَـبْلِ اللهِ واتَّبِع الهُـدَى* 
*وَدِنْ بِكِتَابِ اللهِ والسُّـنـَنِ التِـي* 
*وَقُـلْ غَيْـرُ مَخْلِوقٍ كَلامُ مَليكُنَـا* 
*وَلَا تَكُ فِي القُرْآنِ بالوَقْفِ قَائِــلًا* 
*ولا تَقُـل القُرآنُ خَـلْقٌ قُرانُــهُ* 
*وَقُـلْ يَتَجلَّى اللهُ للخَلْقِ جَـهْـرةً* 
*وَلَيْسَ بَمْولُـودٍ وليسَ بِـوَالِــدٍ* 
*وَقَـدْ يُنكِرُ الجَهْميُّ هَــذَا وعِنْدَنَا* 
*رَوَاهُ جَرِيـرٌ عـن مَقَـالِ مُحـمَّدٍ* 
*وَقَـدْ يُنكِـرُ الجَهْمِيُّ أَيضًا يَمِيْنَـهُ* 
*وَقُـلْ يَنْـزِلُ الجَبَّارُ فـي كـلِّ لَيْلَةٍ* 
*إلى طَبَـقِ الدُّنيا يَمُـنُّ بِفَضْلِــهِ* 
*يَقولُ ألا مُسْـتغفِـرٌ يَلْـقَ غَافِـرًا* 
*رَوَى ذَاكَ قَـومٌ لا يُـردُّ حَــدِيثُهُمْ* 
*وَقُـلْ إنَّ خَيْرَ النَّاسِ بَعْـدَ مُحَمَّـدٍ* 
*وَرابِعُهُـم خَـيْرُ البريَّـةِ بَعْـدَهُـم*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

مُقَدِّمَةٌبِسْمِ اَللَّهِ اَلرَّحْمَنِ اَلرَّحِيمِسُئِلَ شَيْخُ اَلْإِسْلَامِ أَبُو اَلْعَبَّاسِ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ تَيْمِيَّةَ:
وَذَلِكَ فِي سَنَةِ ثَمَانٍ وَتِسْعِينَ وَسِتِّمِائَةٍ, وَجَرَى بِسَبَبِ هَذَا اَلْجَوَابِ أُمُورٌ وَمِحَنٌ, وَهُوَ جَوَابٌ عَظِيمُ اَلنَّفْعِ جِدًّا. فَقَالَ اَلسَّائِلُ:
مَا قَوْلُكُمْ فِي آيَاتِ اَلصِّفَاتِ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى â&szlig;`»oH÷q§9$#n?t&atilde;&Auml;¸&ouml;yè&oslash;9$#3uqtG&oacute;$#&Ccedil;&Icirc;&Egrave;&aacute;([1]) [طَه:50] وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى â§NèO#uqtG&oacute;$#n<&Icirc;)&Iuml;&auml;!$uK&iexcl;&iexcl;9$#}&Eacute;dur×b%s{&szlig;&aacute;([2]) [فُصِّلَتْ:11], إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ اَلْآيَاتِ وَأَحَادِيثِ اَلصِّفَاتِ كَقَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اَللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إِنَّ قُلُوبَ بَنِي آدَمَ بَيْنَ أُصْبُعَيْنِ مِنْ أَصَابِعِ اَلرَّحْمَنِ " وَقَوْلِهِ : "يَضَعُ اَلْجَبَّارُ قَدَمَهُ فِي اَلنَّارِ". إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ اَلْأَحَادِيثِ, وَمَا قَالَتْ اَلْعُلَمَاءُ وَابْسُطُوا اَلْقَوْلَ فِي ذَلِكَ مَأْجُورِينَ إِنْ شَاءَ اَللَّهُ تَعَالَى فَأَجَابَ:

[1] - سورة طه آية : 5. 

[2] - سورة فصلت آية : 11.

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

كِتَابُ اَلْعُبُودِيَّة  ِ مُقَدِّمَةٌ 
بِسْمِ اَللَّهِ اَلرَّحْمَنِ اَلرَّحِيمِ 
وَبِهِ نَسْتَعِينُ 
إِنَّ اَلْحَمْدَ لِلَّهِ, نَحْمَدُهُ وَنَسْتَعِينُهُ وَنَسْتَغْفِرُه  ُ, وَنَعُوذُ بِاَللَّهِ مِنْ شُرُورِ أَنْفُسِنَا وَمِنْ سَيِّئَاتِ أَعْمَالِنَا, مَنْ يَهْدِهِ اَللَّه ُفَلَا مُضِلَّ لَهُ, وَمَنْ يُضْلِلْ فَلَا هَادِيَ لَهُ . 
وَأَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اَللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ . 
وَأَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ . 
أَمَّا بَعْدُ :

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*أَبدَأُ بِاسمِ اللهِ مُستَعينَا
وَالحَمدُ للهِ كَمَا هَدانا
أَحمَدُهُ سُبحانَهُ وَأَشكُرُهْ
وَأَستَعينُهُ عَلَى نَيلِ الرِّضَى
وَبَعدُ : إِنِّي بِاليَقينِ أَشهَدُ
بِالْحَقِّ مَألُوهٌ سِوَى الرَّحمَانِ
وَأَنَّ خَيرَ خَلقِهِ مُحَمَّدَاْ
رَسُولُهُ إِلَى جَميعِ الْخَلقِ
صَلَّى عَلَيهِ رَبُّنَا وَمَجَّدَاْ
وَبَعدُ هَذَا النّظمُ فِي الأُصولِ
سَأَلَنِي إِيَّاهُ مَن لا بُدَّ لِي
فَقُلتُ مَعْ عَجزِيْ وَمَعْ إِشْفاقِي

*

*رَاضٍ بِهِ مُدَبِّراً مُعِيناَ
إِلَى سَبيلِ الحَقِّ وَاْجتَبانا
وَمِن مَسَاوِي عَمَلِي أَستَغفِرُهْ
وَأَستَمِدُّ لُطفَهُ فِيمَا قَضَى
شَهادَةَ الإِخلاصِ أَنْ لا يُعبَدُ
مَنْ جَلَّ عَن عَيبٍ وَعَن نُقصَانِ
مَن جَاءَنَا بِالبَيِّناتِ وَالهُدَى
بِالنُّورِ والهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ
وَالآلِ وَالصَّحبِ دَوَاماً سَرْمَدَاْ
لِمَنْ أَرادَ مَنهَجَ الرَّسُولِ
مِنَ اِمتِثالِ سُؤلِهِ الْمُمتَثَلِ
مُعتَمِداً عَلَى القَديرِ البَاقِي

*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*يَا سَائِلي عَنْ مَذْهَبِي وعَقِيدَتِي**

*
* [1]    * 
*رُزِقَ الهُدَى مَنْ لِلْهِدَايَةِ يَسْأَلُ**

*
*اسْمَعْ كَلامَ مُحَقِّقٍ فِي قَـولـِه**

*
* [2]    * 
*لاَ يَنْـثَنِي عَنْـهُ وَلاَ يَتَبَـدَّلُ*([1])*

*
*حُبُّ " الصَّحابَةِ " كلِّهِمْ لِي مَذْهَبٌ**

*
* [3]    * 
*وَمَوَدَّةُ القُرْبَى بِهَا أَتَوَسّــل**ُ

*
*وَلِكُلِّهِمْ قَـدْرٌ عَلاَ وَفَضَائل**ٌ

*
* [4]    * 
*لكِنَّمَا " الصِّدِّيقُ " مِنْهُمْ أَفْضَـل**ُ*([2])*

*

([1]) يجب إشباع " الهاء " في : " عنه " ليستقيم الوزن . ولذلك يكتبها بعض النساخ " عنهمو " لينتبه القارئ .

([2]) جاء الشطر الأول في إحدى النسخ : " ولكلهم قَدرٌ وفضلٌ ساطع " .

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

اِعْتِقَادُ أَئِمَّةِ أَهْلِ اَلْحَدِيثِ "قَالَ اِبْنُ قُدَامَةَ أَخْبَرَنَا  ([1]) اَلشَّرِيفُ أَبُو اَلْعَبَّاسِ مَسْعُودُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اَلرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ مَطَرٍ اَلْهَاشِمِيُّ  ([2]) قَالَ أَنْبَأَنَا اَلْحَافِظُ  ([3]) أَبُو اَلْعُلَا  ([4]) صَاعِدُ بْنُ يَسَارٍ  ([5]) الْهَرَوِيُّ  ([6])  ([7]) أَنْبَأَ أَبُو اَلْحَسَنِ  ([8]) عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ اَلْجُرْجَانِيّ  ُ, أَنْبَأَ أَبُو اَلْقَاسِمِ  ([9]) حَمْزَةُ  ([10]) بْنُ يُوسُفَ اَلسَّهْمِيُّ, أَنْبَأَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ اَلْإِسْمَاعِيل  ِيُّ  ([11]) قَالَ:

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

الرَّدُّ عَلَى الرَّافِضَةِِبسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
مُقَدِّمَةٌبِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِالحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذِي جَعَلَنَا مِنْ أَهْلِ السُّنَّةِ، وَالصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ الَّذِي أَكْمَلَ عَلَيْنَا بِهِ المِنَّةَ، وَعَلَى آلِهِ وَأَصْحَابِهِ الَّذِينَ حُبُّهُمْ وَاتِّبَاعُ آثَارِهِمْ أَقْوَى جُنَّةٍ، أَمَّا بَعْدُ: 
فَهَذَا مُخْتَصَرٌ مُفِيدٌ لِلشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الوَهَّابِ، تَغَمَّدَهُ اللهُ بِالرَّحْمَةِ وَالرِّضْوَانِ، فِي بَعْضِ قَبَائِحِ الرَّافِضَةِ الَّذِينَ رَفَضُوا سُنَّةَ حَبِيبِ الرَّحْمَنِ، وَاتَّبَعُوا فِي غَالِبِ أُمُورِهِمْ خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ، فَضَلُّوا وَأَضَلُّوا عَنْ كَثِيرٍ مِنْ مُوجِبَاتِ الإِيمَانِ بِاللهِ، وَسَعَوْا فِي البِلَادِ بِالفَسَادِ وَالطُّغْيَانِ، يَتَوَلَّوْنَ أَهْلَ النِّيرَانِ، وَيُعَادُونَ أَصْحَابَ الجِنَانِ، نَسْأَلُ اللهَ العَفْوَ عَنْ الِافْتِتَانِ مِنْ قَبَائِحِهِمْ. 
مَطْلَبُ الوَصِيَّةِ بِالخِلَافَةِ:

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

القاعدة المراكشيةتأليفشيخ الاسلام ابن تيميةابو العباس احمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلامابن تيمية الحراني   
( 661- 728 )
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين 
سُئِلَ شَيْخُ الْإِسْلَامِ : فَرِيدُ الزَّمَانِ بَحْرُ الْعُلُومِ تَقِيُّ الدِّينِ أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ أَحْمَد بْنُ تيمية رحمة الله عليه 
 عَنْ رَجُلَيْنِ تَبَاحَثَا فِي " مَسْأَلَةِ الْإِثْبَاتِ لِلصِّفَاتِ وَالْجَزْمِ بِإِثْبَاتِ الْعُلُوِّ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ " .

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

مِنْ كِتَابِ بَدَائِعِ اَلْفَوَائِدِ
فَائِدَةٌ جَلِيلَةٌ فِي قَوَاعِدِ اَلْأَسْمَاءِ اَلْحُسْنَى*لِلْإِمَامِ اِبْنِ اَلْقَيِّمِ رَحِمَهُ اَللَّهُ* 

691 - 751 هـ

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*كتاب الاعتقاد* 

*خطبة المؤلف* 

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِرَبِّ يَسِّرْ، أَخْبَرَنَا الشَّيْخُ الْأَجَلُّ أَبُو سَعِيدٍ عَبْدُ الْجَبَّارِ بْنُ يَحْيَى بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ هِلَالٍ الْأَعْرَابِيُّ قِرَاءَةً عَلَيْهِ وَأَنَا أَسْمَعُ، وَذَلِكَ فِي يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ ثَالِثَ عَشَرَ مِنْ شَوَّالٍ سَنَةَ ثَلَاثٍ وَسَبْعِينَ وَخَمْسِمِائَةٍ لِلْهِجْرَةِ ( 573 هـ ) قَثَنَا الْقَاضِي الْأَجَلُّ أَبُو الْحُسَيْنِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْفَرَّاءِ قَالَ: 
الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ حَتَّى يَرْضَى، وَلَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ الْعَلِيُّ الْأَعْلَى، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ أَهْلِ الْحَمْدِ وَمَوْلَاهُ وَمُنْتَهَى الْحَمْدِ وَمُبْتَدَاهُ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَنَا بَعْدَ الْعَدَمِ إِلَى الْوُجُودِ فِي خَيْرِ الْأُمَمِ، وَاخْتَارَ لَنَا دَلِيلًا إِلَيْهِ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ أَكْرَمُهُمْ عَلَيْهِ، وَمِنْ رُسُلِهِ أَشْرَفُهُمْ لَدَيْهِ، وَجُعِلَ أَوَّلَ السَّابِقِينَ مَنْـزِلَةً، وَأَحْسَنَ النَّبِيِّينَ رِسَالَةً، صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَى آلِهِ الطَّيِّبِينَ، صَلَاةً تَخُصُّهُمْ وَتَعُمُّهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ.

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

ما جاء في البدع 
*باب اتقاء البدع* 

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ، وَبِهِ نَسْتَعِينُ 
1 - حَدَّثَنَا أَصْبَغُ بْنُ مَالِكٍ : قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ وَضَّاحٍ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَعِيدِ بْنِ أَبِي مَرْيَمَ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا أَسَدُ بْنُ مُوسَى قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَيَّاشٍ ، عَنْ مُعَانِ بْنِ رِفَاعَةَ السَّلَامِيِّ ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الْعُذْرِيِّ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ r : ,يَحْمِلُ هَذَا الْعِلْمَ مِنْ كُلِّ خَلَفٍ عُدُولُهُ يَنْفُونَ عَنْهُ تَحْرِيفَ الْغَالِينَ وَانْتِحَالَ الْمُبْطِلِينَ وَتَأْوِيلَ الْجَاهِلِينَ-.

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

مُخْتَصَرٌ فِي أُصُولِ العَقَائِدِ الدِّينِيَّةِ
تأليفالشيخ العلامة / عبدالرحمن بن ناصر عبد الله السعديت 1376 هـ
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مُقَدِّمَةُ الـمُؤَلِّفِ
الحَمْدُ للهِ رَبِّ العَالَمِينَ، وَصَلَّى اللهُ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ وَصَحْبِهِ وَأَتْبَاعِهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّينِ؛ أَمَّا بَعْدُ:
فَهَذَا مُخْتَصَرٌ جِدّاً فِي أُصُولِ العَقَائِدِ الدِّينِيَّةِ، وَالأُصُولِ الكَبِيرَةِ المُهِمَّةِ، اقْتَصَرْنَا فِيهَا عَلَى مُجَرَّدِ الإِشَارَةِ وَالتَّنْبِيهِ، مِنْ غَيْرِ بَسْطٍ لِلكَلَامِ، وَلَا ذِكْرِ أَدِلَّتِهَا، أَقْرَبُ مَا يَكُونُ لَهَا أَنَّهَا مِنْ نَوْعِ الفِهْرِسْتِ لِلمَسَائِلِ؛ لِتُعْرَفَ أُصُولُهَا وَمَقَامُهَا، وَمَحَلُّهَا مِنَ الدِّينِ، ثُمَّ مَنْ لَـُه رَغْبَةٌ فِي العِلْمِ يَطْلُبُ بَسْطَهَا وَبَرَاهِينَهَا مِنْ أَمَاكِنِهَا، وَإِنْ يَسَّرَ اللهُ وَفَسَحَ فِي الأَجَلِ بَسَطْتُ هَذِهِ المَطَالِبَ وَوَضَّحْتُهَا بِأَدِلَّتِهَا.

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

شرح مختصر في أصول العقائد الدينيةللشيخ البراك
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِالْحَمْدُ للهِ حَمْدًا كَثِيرًا طَيِّبًا مُبَارَكًا فِيهِ وَصَلَّى اللهُ وَسَلَّمَ وَبَارَكَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَعَلَى آلِهِ وَصَحْبِهِ وَمَنِ اهْتَدَى بِهُدَاهُ.
أَمَّا بَعْدُ ..
فَإِنَّ اللهَ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى يُذَكِّرُنَا فِي كِتَابِهِ بِعَظِيمِ مِنَّتِهِ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ حَيْثُ يَقُولُ: {لَقَدْ مَنَّ اللهُ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْ أنفُسِهِمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإن كَانوا مِنْ قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ}([1]).

([1]) سورة آل عمران: 164.

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

النصيحة الولديةوصية أبي الوليد الباجي لولديهتأليفأبي الوليد سليمان بن خلف الباجيالمتوفى سنة 474 هـبسم الله الرحْمٰن الرحيموصلَّىٰ الله على سيِّدنا محمد وآلهقال الشيخ الفقيه الإمام الحافظ أبو الوليد الباجي رضيَ الله عنه ورحمه:
*المقدمة*

يا بَنِيَّ! يَا بَنِيَّ، هَدَاكُما الله وأرشَدَكُما ووفَّقَكُما وَعصَمَكُما، وتَفَضَّل عَليكُما بخيْرِ الدُّنيَا وَالآخِرَة.
وَوَقَاكُما مَحذُورَهُما بِرَحمَتِه. إِنَّكُما لَمَّا بَلغتُما الحدَّ الذِي قرُبَ فِيه تَعيُّنُ الفُروضِ عَلَيكُما، وَتَوجَّه التَّكلِيفُ إلَيكُمَا، وَتَحقَّقتُ أَنَّكُما قَد بَلَغتُمَا حَدَّ مَنْ يفهَمُ الوَعظَ، وَيتَبيَّنُ الرُّشدَ، وَيصلُحُ للتَّعلِيم وَالعِلمِ، لَزِمَني أنْ أقدِّمَ إلَيكُما وَصِيَّتي، وَأُظهِرَ إلَيكُما نَصيحَتي، مَخَافةَ أنْ تختَرِمَني مَنِيةٌ وَلم أبلُغْ مُبَاشرةَ تَعلِيمِكُما وَتدريبِِكُما، وَإرشَادَكُما وَتفهِيمَكُما.
"فَإنْ أنْسَأَ اللهُ تعَالى في الأَجَل، فَسَيتَكَرَّرُ النُّصحُ وَالتَّعلِيمُ وَالإرشَادُ وَالتَّفهِيم، وَمَا تَوفِيقِي إلاَّ بِالله، عَلَيهِ تَوكَّلتُ وَعَليهِ فَليتَوكَّلِ المتَوَكِّلُون، بَيدِه قُلوبُكُما وَنَواصِيكُما.
وَإنْ حَالَ بَيني وَبَينَ ذَلكَ مَا أتوَقَّعُه وَأَظنُّه مِن اقتِرابِ الأَجلِ، وَانقِطَاعِ الأمَلِ، فَفِيمَا أرسُمُه مِنْ وَصِيَّتي وَأبيِّنُه مِنْ نَصِيحَتي مَا إنْ عَمِلتُمَا بِه، ثَبتُّمَا عَلى مِنهَاج السَّلَف الصَّالح، وَفُزتُما بِالمتجَرِ الرَّابِح، وَنِلتُمَا خَيْر الدُّنيَا وَالآخِرَة، وَأستَودِعُ اللهَ دِينَكُما ودُنيَاكُمَا، وَأستَحفِظُه مَعَاشَكُما وَمَعادَكُما، وَأُفوِّضُ إلَيه جَميعَ أحوَالِكُما، وَهُو حَسبي فِيكُما ونِعمَ الوَكِيلُ".

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

النصيحة الولدية

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*نَصُّ كِتَابِ "الرَّدِّ عَلَى الْجَهْمِيَّةِ وَالزَّنَادِقَة  ِ"*

*مُقَدِّمَةٌ*

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ، وَبِهِ نَسْتَعِينُ، وَصَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ وَصَحْبِهِ أَجْمَعِينَ .
قَالَ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ الْعَلَّامَةُ، شَيْخُ الْإِسْلَامِ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ الشَّيْبَانِيُّ  ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، وَأَثَابَهُ الْجَنَّةَ، وَغَفَرَ لَنَا وَلَهُ بِمَنِّهِ وَكَرَمِهِ، آمِينَ .
الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي جَعَلَ فِي كُلِّ زَمَانِ فَتْرَةٍ مِنْ الرُّسُلِ، بَقَايَا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ يَدْعُونَ مَنْ ضَلَّ إِلَى الْهُدَى، وَيَصْبِرُونَ مِنْهُمْ عَلَى الْأَذَى، يُحْيُونَ بِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ الْمَوْتَى، وَيُبَصِّرُونَ بِنُورِ اللَّهِ أَهْلَ الْعَمَى، فَكَمْ مِنْ قَتِيلٍ لِإِبْلِيسَ قَدْ أَحْيَوْهُ، وَكَمْ مِنْ ضَالٍّ تَائِهٍ قَدْ هَدَوْهُ، فَمَا أَحْسَنَ أَثَرَهُمْ عَلَى النَّاسِ، وَأَقْبَحَ أَثَرَ النَّاسِ عَلَيْهِمْ .

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

الكتاب : السنة لابن أبي عاصم
المؤلف : عمرو بن أبي عاصم الضحاك الشيباني
[ ت : 287]
المحقق : محمد ناصر الدين الألباني
الناشر : المكتب الإسلامي - بيروت
الطبعة : الأولى ، 1400
عدد الأجزاء : 2
(1/6)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ذكر الأهواء المذمومة
نستعصم الله تعالى منها ونعوذ به من كل مايوجب سخطه
1- أَخْبَرَنَا هِشَامُ بْنُ عَمَّارِ بْنِ نُصَيْرٍ أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَيَّاشٍ عَنْ صَفْوَانِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو عَنِ الأَزْهَرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْحَرَازِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي عَامِرٍ الْهَوْزَنِيِّ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ لُحَيٍّ عَنْ مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَكُونُ أَقْوَامٌ تَتَجَارَى بِهِمْ تِلْكَ الأَهْوَاءُ كَمَا يَتَجَارَى الْكَلْبُ بِصَاحِبِهِ فَلا يَبْقَى مِنْهُ مَفْصِلٌ إِلاَّ دَخَلَهُ

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*الْمُخْتَارُ فِي أُصُولِ السُّنَّةِ* 
*مُقَدِّمَةٌ* 

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّ حِيمِ* 

*رَبِّ يَسِّرْ وَلَا تُعَسِّرْ* 

وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ، وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ، وَصَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَى سَيِّدِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ مُحَمَّدٍ النَّبِيِّ، وَآلِهِ الطَّاهِرِينَ. 
وَبَعْدُ: فَجَعَلَنَا اَللَّهُ وَإِيَّاكَ مِنْ اَلْمُوَفَّقِين  َ، وَأَلْحَقَنَا بِدَرَجَاتِ اَلصَّادِقِينَ فَإِنَّك سَأَلْتِنِي أَنْ أَخْتَصِرَ لَك مِنْ كِتَابِ اَلشَّرِيعَةِ لِأَبِي بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ اَلْحُسَيْنِ الْآجُرِّيِّ - رَحِمَهُ اَللَّهُ - أُصُولًا فِي اَلسُّنَّةِ، وَأَحْكِي كَلَامَهُ فِيهَا، فَأَجَبْتُك إِلَى ذَلِكَ إِذْ كَانَ إِمَامًا نَاصِحًا، وَوَرِعًا صَالِحًا، وَكَلَامُهُ نَيِّرًا وَاضِحًا، نَفَعَنَا اَللَّهُ وَإِيَّاكَ بِهِ وَجَمِيعَ اَلْمُسْلِمِينَ إِنْ شَاءَ اَللَّهُ.

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

كِتَابُ اَلشَّرْحِ وَالْإِبَانَةِ عَلَى أُصُولِ اَلسُّنَّةِ وَالدِّيَانَةِ مُقَدِّمَةٌ  ([1]) وَبَعْدُ: فَقَدْ كَمُلَ اَلدِّينُ وَتَمَّ بِفَضْلِ اَللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَقَدْ عَاشَ أَصْحَابُ رَسُولِِ اَللَّهِ r فِي ظِلِّ هَذَا اَلدِّينِ تَجَمَعُهُمْ عَقِيدَةٌ صَحِيحَةٌ وَاضِحَةٌ فَقَدْ اِسْتَحْكَمَتْ آدَابُ اَلْإِسْلَامِ فِي نُفُوسِهِمْ فَضَرَبُوا أَرْوَعَ اَلْأَمْثِلَةِ لِأَجْيَالِ اَلدُّنْيَا قَاطِبَةً وَقَدْ شَهِدْتْ لَهُمْ نُصُوصُ اَلْقُرْآنِ بِهَذَا اَلسُّمُوِّ اَلْعَظِيمِ وَتِلْكَ اَلْمَكَانَةِ اَللَّائِقَةِ قَالَ اَللَّهُ تَعَالَى â كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ اَلْمُنْكَرِ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاَللَّهِ &aacute;([2]) وَقَدْ زَكَّاهُمْ اَلْمَوْلَي سُبْحَانَهُ وَانْتَدَبَهُمْ لِيَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى اَلنَّاسِ قَالَ اَللَّهُ تَعَالَي â وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى اَلنَّاسِ &aacute;([3]) وَقَدْ خَلَفَ جِيلُ اَلصَّحَابَةِ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَأَحْفَادَهُمْ فَكَانُوا خَيْرَ خَلَفٍ لِخَيْرِ سَلَفٍ فَوَرِثُوا مَكَارِمَهُمْ وَتَمَسَّكُوا بِآدَابِهِمْ وَلَمْ يُفَرِّطُوا فِي شَيْءٍ مِنْ هَدْيِ اَلنُّبُوَّةِ وَإِرْثِ اَلصَّحَابَةِ فَكَانُوا نِعْمَةَ اَلْوَارِثِينَ وِسَادَةَ اَلْمُتَّقِينَ. 

[1] - وهي خطبة الحاجة التي كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلمها أصحابه وقد رواها سبعة من كبار الصحابة ، انظر رسالة ) خطبة الحاجة ) للشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني. 

[2] - وهي خطبة الحاجة التي كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلمها أصحابه وقد رواها سبعة من كبار الصحابة ، انظر رسالة ) خطبة الحاجة ) للشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني. 

[3] - وهي خطبة الحاجة التي كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلمها أصحابه وقد رواها سبعة من كبار الصحابة ، انظر رسالة ) خطبة الحاجة ) للشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني.

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

[متن العقيدة الطحاوية]1-وَلا شيءَ مثْلُهُ.
2-وَلا شَيْءَ يُعْجزُهُ.
3-وَلا إلهَ غَيْرُهُ.
4-قَديمٌ بلا ابتدَاء([1])، دَائمٌ بلا انْتهاء.
5-لا يَفنَى ولا يَبيدُ.

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

[متن العقيدة الطحاوية]
1-وَلا شيءَ مثْلُهُ.
2-وَلا شَيْءَ يُعْجزُهُ.
3-وَلا إلهَ غَيْرُهُ.

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

ولد الشيخ محمد الطيب بن إسحاق الأنصاري في بلدة تنبكتو بمنطقة المراقد في الصحراء الكبرى الإفريقية عام 1296هـ، وفيها نشأ وتربى، ولما بلغ الثامنة من عمره توفي والده، فكفله جماعة من أقاربه، فحفظ القرآن الكريم، وتلقى العلم في حلقات التدريس على علماء بلده.  

*قالَ محمدُ المسمَّى الطَّيِّبا -* *السلفيُّ نِحْلةً ومذهبا*

*الحمدُ لله الكريمُ إِذ كَشَفْ -* *عنا سحابَ الجَهْل فضلاً فانْكَشَفْ*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

الْتَّيْسِيْرُ الْْمُجَلَّىفِيْ نَظْمِ الْقَواعِدِ الْْمُثْلَى[ الْقَواعِدُ الْْمُثلَى : لِلعَلاَّمَةِ الْعُثَيمِينَ رَحِمَهُ الْلهُ تَعَالَْى ([1]) ]
نَظمُ الْشَّيخِ سُلطان بنِ مُحَمَّدِ بنِ سَبْهان ([2])حَفِظَهُ الْلهُ تَعَالَْى
كَتَبَهُ الشَّيخُ أَبُو فَالح عَبدُ اللهِوَنَسَّقَهُ وخَرَّجَهُ وَقابَلَهُ عَلى مَراجِعِهِ ابنُ سَالِمٍعَفَا اللهُ عَنهُمَا
*[ الْمُقَدِّمَةُ ]**بِسْمِ الَّْذي لَهُ الْصِّفاتُ الْْحُسْنَى*


* [1]* *الْْواحِدِ الْْمَولَى إِلَيهِ تُبْنا*


*وَالْْحَمدُ للهِ عَلَىَ الإِنعامِ*


* [2]* *حَمداً كَثيراً سائِرَ الأيَّامِ*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

العَقيدَةُ السَّفَّارِينِي  َّةُالموسومة بِـ ( الدُّرَّةِ الْمَضِيَّةِ فِي عَقدِ الفِرقَةِ الْمَرضِيَّةِ) 
*خِطْبَةُ الْمَتْنِ*أَلحمدُ للهِ القَديمِ الباقي


 [1]                       [ مُسَبِّبِ الأَسبابِ ] ([1]) والأرزاقِ


حَيٌّ عَليمٌ قادِرٌ مَوجودُ


 [2]                       قامَتْ بهِ الأشياءُ والوجودُ

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

بُلْغة اَلْرَاوِينَظْمعَقِيْدَة اَلْطَحَاويللشيخ عبدالعزيز البجادي وفقه الله نقل أخوكم     أبو مهند النجديغفر الله له*يَقولُ راجي رَحْمَةِ الجَوادِ**عَبْدٌ فقيرٌ وَهُوَ ( البِجادي)**أَحْمَدُ رَبِّي خالِقَ العِبادِ**وَمُنْزِلَ القُرآنِ لِلرَّشادِ*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*الحَمْدُ للهِ عَلَى التَّوحِيدِ**بِلا تَوَقُّفٍ وَلا تَرْدِيدِ**نَحْمَدُهُ وَلا إِلَهَ غَيرُهُ**وَكُلُّ شَيء ٍخيرُهُ وَمَيرُهُ**ثُمَّ صَلاةُ اللهِ بِالتَّسْلِيمِ* *عَلَى النَّبِيِّ الهَاشِمِيْ الكَرِيمِ**مُحَمَّدِ الدَّاعِي إِلى توحِيدِهِ**وَعَبْدِهِ المُرْسَلِ في عَبِيدِهِ**وَآلِهِ وَصَحْبِهِ الأَخْيَارِ**فَإِنَّهُمْ مِنْ خِيرَةِ الأَبرَارِ*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*اللهُ حقُّ أَوّلٌ كانَ ولمْ 

*
*يكنْ سواهُ ثم منْ بَعدِ العَدَمْ

*
*أنشأَ خلقَه اختياراً بقَدَرْ

*
*لِحِكَمٍ لا عبثاً ،كما ذَكَرْ

*
*بقوله كُنْ فيكُون ما طَلبْ 

*
*بِلا علاجٍ ولُغُوبٍ ونَصَبْ

*
*قُلْ صدَقَ اللهُ ،فما في الله شَكْ

*
*مَالكُ كلّ مالكٍ وما مَلَكْ

*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

مَنْظُومَةُ(سُلَّمِ الوُصُولِ إِلَى عِلْمِ الأُصُولِ )( فِي تَوحِيدِ اللهِ وَاتِّباعِ الرَّسُولِ)
لِلعَلاَّمَةِ الشَّيخِ : حافِظُ بنُ أَحْمَدِ الْحَكَمِيرَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَىوَبِذَيلِهِ : أَبدَأُ بِاسمِ اللهِ مُستَعينَا - رَاضٍ بِهِ مُدَبِّراً مُعِيناَ

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*شرحُ منظومة الإيمان*

قلائد العقيان بنظم مسائل الإيمان

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*شرحُ منظومة الإيمان*

قلائد العقيان بنظم مسائل الإيمان

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني - مقدمة
قَالَ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ أَبِي زَيْدٍ الْقَيْرَوَانِي  ُّ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ وَأَرْضَاهُ:
الْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذِي ابْتَدَأَ الإِنْسَانَ بِنِعْمَتِهِ، وَصَوَّرَهُ فِي الأَرْحَامِِِ بِحِكْمَتِهِ، وَأَبْرَزَهُ إِلَى رِفْقِهِ، وَمَا يَسَّرَهُ لَهُ مِنْ رِزْقِهِ، وَعَلَّمَهُ مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُ، وَكَانَ فَضْلُ اللهِ عَلَيْهِ عَظِيمًا، وَنَبَّهَهُ بِآثَارِ صَنْعَتِهِ، وَأَعْذَرَ إِلَيْهِ عَلَى أَلْسِنَةِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ الْخِيَرَةِ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ، فَهَدَى مَنْ وَفَّقَهُ بِفَضْلِهِ، وَأَضَلَّ مَنْ خَذَلَهُ بِعَدْلِهِ، وَيَسَّرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لِلْيُسْرَى، وَشَرَحَ صُدُورَهُمْ لِلذِّكْرَى، فَآمَنُوا بِاللهِ بِأَلْسِنَتِهِم  ْ نَاطِقِينَ، وَبِقُلُوبِهِمْ مُخْلِصِينَ، وَبِمَا أَتَتْهُمْ بِهِ رُسُلُهُ وَكُتُبُهُ عَامِلِينَ، وَتَعَلَّمُوا مَا عَلَّمَهُمْ، وَوَقَفُوا عِنْدَ مَا حَدَّ لَهُمْ، وَاسْتَغْنَوُا بِمَا أَحَلَّ لَهُمْ عَمَّا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْهِمْ.
أَمَّا بَعْدُ:
______________________________  __________
نظم مقدِّمة رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني
أحمد بن علي بن م ّ شرف الأحسائي المالكي
قَالَ الشَّيْخُ أحمدُ بنُ عليِّ بْنِ مُشَرِّفٍ الْأَحْسَائِيّ المَالِكِيّ ، فِي
نَظْمِهِ عَقيدةَ ابنِ أَبِي زيدٍ القَيْرَوَانِيّ - رحِمَهُمَا الله - :
ا لْحَمْدُ للهِ حَمْداً لَيْسَ مُنْحَصِرَا عَلَىٰ أَيَادِيهِ مَا يَخْفَى وَمَا ظَهَرَا
ث مَّ الصَّلَاةُ وَتَسْلِيمُ الْمُهَيْمِنِ مَا هَبَّ الصَّبَا فَأَدَرَّ الْعَارِضُ الْمَطَرَا
عَلَى الَّذِي شَادَ بُنْيَانَ الْهُدَىٰ فَسَمَا وَسَادَ كُلَّ الْوَرَىٰ فَخْراً وَمَا ا فْتَخَرَا
ن بِيِّنَا أَحْمَدَ الْهَادِي وَعِتْرَتِهِ وَصَحْبِهِ ك لِّ مَنْ آوَىٰ وَمَنْ نَصَرَا
وبَعْدُ فَالْعِلْمُ لَمْ يَظْفَرْ بِهِ أَحَدٌ إِلَّا سَمَا وَبِأَسْبَابِ الْعُلَىٰ ظَفِرَالَ اسِيَّمَا أَصْلُ عِلْمِ الدِّينِ إنَّ بِهِ سَعَادَةَ الْعَبْدِ وَالْمَنْجَىٰ إِذَا حُشِرَا

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني - مقدمة
______________________________  __________
نظم مقدِّمة رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*- الحَمْدُ للهِ لا يُحْصَى لَهُ عَدَدُ**ولا يُحِيْطُ بِهِ الأَقْلامُ والمُدَدُ**2- حَمْدَاً لِرَبِّي كَثيراً دَائماً أبَدَاً**في السِّرِّ والْجَهْرِ في الدَّارَيْنِ مُسْتَرَدُ**3- مِلْءَ السَّمواتِ وَالأَرْضِيْنَ أَجْمَعِهَا**وَمِلْءَ مَا شَاءَ بَعْدُ الْوَاحِدُ الصَّمَدُ**4- ثُمَّ الصَّلاةُ عَلى خَيْرِ الأَنَامِ رَسُولِ*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

عَقِيدَةُ الْفِرْقَةِ النَّاجِيَةِ 
قَالَ الْمُصَنِّفُ -رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ-: 
الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا 
وَأَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ إِقْرَارًا بِهِ وَتَوْحِيدًا, وَأَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ, صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ, وَعَلَى آلِهِ وَصَحْبِهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَسْلِيمًا مَزِيدًا. 
أَمَّا بَعْدُ:

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

العقيدة الطحاوية المقدمة بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ.قَالَ الْعَلَّامَةُ حُجَّةُ الْإِسْلَامِ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الْوَرَّاقُ الطَّحَاوِيُّ -بِمِصْرَ- رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ: 
هَذَا ذِكْرُ بَيَانِ عَقِيدَةِ أَهْلِ السُّنَّةِ وَالْجَمَاعَةِ، عَلَى مَذْهَبِ فُقَهَاءِ الْمِلَّةِ: أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ النُّعْمَانِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ الْكُوفِيِّ، وَأَبِي يُوسُفَ يَعْقُوبَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ  ، وَأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ الشَّيْبَانِيِّ -رِضْوَانُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِمْ أَجْمَعِينَ- وَمَا يَعْتَقِدُونَ مِنْ أُصُولِ الدِّينِ، وَيَدِينُونَ بِهِ رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ.

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

المَنظُومَةُ الحَائِيَّة في السُّنَّة
لِأَبِي بَكْر بْنِ أَبِي دَاوُد السِّجِسْتَانِي  ِّ (230 ـ 316 هـ )
تَمسَّـكْ بحَـبْلِ اللهِ واتَّبِع الهُـدَى ولا تَـكُ بِدْعِيَّـاً لَعلَّـكَ تُفْلِــحُ


وَدِنْ بِكِتَابِ اللهِ والسُّـنـَنِ التِـي أَتَتْ عَن رَسُولِ اللهِ تَنْجُ وَتَرْبَحُ

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

الرد على الجهمية والزنادقة
*عِلْمُ الْكَلَامِ بَيْنَ الْقَبُولِ وَالرَّفْضِ* 

يَتَسَاءَلُ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ غَيْرِ الْمُشْتَغِلِين  َ بِالدِّرَاسَاتِ الْعَقَائِدِيَّ  ةِ عَنْ مَاهِيَّةِ عِلْمِ الْكَلَامِ أَهُوَ عِلْمٌ قَدِيمٌ مُوغِلٌ فِي الْقِدَمِ, عَرَفَتْهُ الْبَشَرِيَّةُ مِنْ يَوْمِ أَنْ كَانَ لَهَا عِلْمٌ وَتَارِيخٌ, وَعَلَّمَهُ السَّابِقُ لِلَّاحِقِ حَتَّى وَصَلَ إِلَيْنَا؟ . 
أَمْ أَنَّهُ عِلْمٌ جَدِيدٌ مُبْتَكَرٌ أَنْشَأَتْهُ الْأُمَّةُ الْإِسْلَامِيَّ  ةُ فِي فَتْرَةٍ مِنْ فَتَرَاتِ تَارِيخِهَا; لِتُدَافِعَ بِهِ أَعْدَاءَهَا فِي الِاعْتِقَادِ, وَتُنَافِحَ بِأَسْلِحَتِهِ تَلْبِيسَ الْمُبْطِلِينَ وَغَارَاتِ الْمُغِيرِينَ عَلَى عَقَائِدِهَا الْإِيمَانِيَّة  ِ؟ .

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

العَقيدَةُ السَّفَّارِينِي  َّةُ
أَلحمدُ للهِ القَديمِ الباقي


 [1]                       [ مُسَبِّبِ الأَسبابِ ] ([1]) والأرزاقِ


حَيٌّ عَليمٌ قادِرٌ مَوجودُ


 [2]                       قامَتْ بهِ الأشياءُ والوجودُ


دَلَّت على وجودِهِ الْحَوادِثُ


 [3]                       سُبحانُهُ فَهْوَ الحكيمُ الوارِثُ


ثُمَّ الصَّلاةُ والسَّلامُ سَرمَدَاْ


 [4]                       على النَّبِيِّ الْمُصطَفَى كَنْزِ الْهُدَى


وَآلِهِ وَصَحبِهِ الأبرارِ


 [5]                       مَعادِنِ التَّقوَى معَ الأَسرارِ



([1]) في بعضِ الطَّبعاتِ : (مُقَدِّرِ الآجالَ) .

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

متن كِتَابُ اَلشَّرْحِ وَالْإِبَانَةِ عَلَى أُصُولِ اَلسُّنَّةِ وَالدِّيَانَةِ لابن بطة العنكبريمُقَدِّمَةٌ  ([1]) وَبَعْدُ: فَقَدْ كَمُلَ اَلدِّينُ وَتَمَّ بِفَضْلِ اَللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَقَدْ عَاشَ أَصْحَابُ رَسُولِِ اَللَّهِ r فِي ظِلِّ هَذَا اَلدِّينِ تَجَمَعُهُمْ عَقِيدَةٌ صَحِيحَةٌ وَاضِحَةٌ فَقَدْ اِسْتَحْكَمَتْ آدَابُ اَلْإِسْلَامِ فِي نُفُوسِهِمْ فَضَرَبُوا أَرْوَعَ اَلْأَمْثِلَةِ لِأَجْيَالِ اَلدُّنْيَا قَاطِبَةً وَقَدْ شَهِدْتْ لَهُمْ نُصُوصُ اَلْقُرْآنِ بِهَذَا اَلسُّمُوِّ اَلْعَظِيمِ وَتِلْكَ اَلْمَكَانَةِ اَللَّائِقَةِ قَالَ اَللَّهُ تَعَالَى â كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ اَلْمُنْكَرِ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاَللَّهِ &aacute;([2]) وَقَدْ زَكَّاهُمْ اَلْمَوْلَي سُبْحَانَهُ وَانْتَدَبَهُمْ لِيَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى اَلنَّاسِ قَالَ اَللَّهُ تَعَالَي â وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى اَلنَّاسِ &aacute;([3]) وَقَدْ خَلَفَ جِيلُ اَلصَّحَابَةِ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَأَحْفَادَهُمْ فَكَانُوا خَيْرَ خَلَفٍ لِخَيْرِ سَلَفٍ فَوَرِثُوا مَكَارِمَهُمْ وَتَمَسَّكُوا بِآدَابِهِمْ وَلَمْ يُفَرِّطُوا فِي شَيْءٍ مِنْ هَدْيِ اَلنُّبُوَّةِ وَإِرْثِ اَلصَّحَابَةِ فَكَانُوا نِعْمَةَ اَلْوَارِثِينَ وِسَادَةَ اَلْمُتَّقِينَ. 

[1] - وهي خطبة الحاجة التي كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلمها أصحابه وقد رواها سبعة من كبار الصحابة ، انظر رسالة ) خطبة الحاجة ) للشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني. 

[2] - وهي خطبة الحاجة التي كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلمها أصحابه وقد رواها سبعة من كبار الصحابة ، انظر رسالة ) خطبة الحاجة ) للشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني. 

[3] - وهي خطبة الحاجة التي كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلمها أصحابه وقد رواها سبعة من كبار الصحابة ، انظر رسالة ) خطبة الحاجة ) للشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني.

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

الكتاب : السنة لابن أبي عاصم
المؤلف : عمرو بن أبي عاصم الضحاك الشيباني
[ ت : 287]
المحقق : محمد ناصر الدين الألباني
الناشر : المكتب الإسلامي - بيروت
الطبعة : الأولى ، 1400
عدد الأجزاء : 2
(1/6)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ذكر الأهواء المذمومة
نستعصم الله تعالى منها ونعوذ به من كل مايوجب سخطه
1- أَخْبَرَنَا هِشَامُ بْنُ عَمَّارِ بْنِ نُصَيْرٍ أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَيَّاشٍ عَنْ صَفْوَانِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو عَنِ الأَزْهَرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْحَرَازِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي عَامِرٍ الْهَوْزَنِيِّ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ لُحَيٍّ عَنْ مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَكُونُ أَقْوَامٌ تَتَجَارَى بِهِمْ تِلْكَ الأَهْوَاءُ كَمَا يَتَجَارَى الْكَلْبُ بِصَاحِبِهِ فَلا يَبْقَى مِنْهُ مَفْصِلٌ إِلاَّ دَخَلَهُ

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

الْمُخْتَارُ فِي أُصُولِ السُّنَّةِ 
*مُقَدِّمَةٌ* 

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّ حِيمِ* 

*رَبِّ يَسِّرْ وَلَا تُعَسِّرْ* 

وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ، وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ، وَصَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَى سَيِّدِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ مُحَمَّدٍ النَّبِيِّ، وَآلِهِ الطَّاهِرِينَ. 
وَبَعْدُ: فَجَعَلَنَا اَللَّهُ وَإِيَّاكَ مِنْ اَلْمُوَفَّقِين  َ، وَأَلْحَقَنَا بِدَرَجَاتِ اَلصَّادِقِينَ فَإِنَّك سَأَلْتِنِي أَنْ أَخْتَصِرَ لَك مِنْ كِتَابِ اَلشَّرِيعَةِ لِأَبِي بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ اَلْحُسَيْنِ الْآجُرِّيِّ - رَحِمَهُ اَللَّهُ - أُصُولًا فِي اَلسُّنَّةِ، وَأَحْكِي كَلَامَهُ فِيهَا، فَأَجَبْتُك إِلَى ذَلِكَ إِذْ كَانَ إِمَامًا نَاصِحًا، وَوَرِعًا صَالِحًا، وَكَلَامُهُ نَيِّرًا وَاضِحًا، نَفَعَنَا اَللَّهُ وَإِيَّاكَ بِهِ وَجَمِيعَ اَلْمُسْلِمِينَ إِنْ شَاءَ اَللَّهُ.

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*يَقولُ راجي رَحْمَةِ الجَوادِ**عَبْدٌ فقيرٌ وَهُوَ ( البِجادي)**أَحْمَدُ رَبِّي خالِقَ العِبادِ**وَمُنْزِلَ القُرآنِ لِلرَّشادِ**وَأَفْضَلُ الصَّلاةِ وَالسَّلاَمِ**عَلى رَسُولِهِ عَلى الدَّوامِ*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

* 1**أقولُ بعدَ حمدِ ربِّي والصلاهْ

*

*على النبيِّ المصطفَى ، ومَنْ تَلاهْ

*
* 2**في نظمِ متنٍ للتميميِّ الإمامْ(1)

*

*واللهَ منهُ أرتجِي نيْلَ المرامْ:

*
* 3**كلُّ أمورِ الجاهليَّةِ التِي

*

*خالفَهُمْ فيها رسولُ الملَّةِ

*
* 4**ولا غِنَى عنْ علمِها للعبدِ

*

*والضدُّ يَبْدُو حُسْنُهُ بالضِّدِّ

*

*(1)**  هو الشيخ المجدد محمد بن عبد الوهاب بن سليمان المشرفي التميمي النجدي ؛ ولد في العيينة سنة 1115 هـ ، ونشأ في بيت علم ورئاسة وشرف ، حفظ القرآن الكريم صغيرا ، وقرأ الفقه والتفسير والحديث على أبيه وعلماء بلده ، حتى ألم بما عندهم في وقت يسير . ثم عكف على الاستزادة من العلم والاستنباط فقرأ كتب الشيخين ابن تيمية وابن القيم ، ثم سافر إلى الحرمين والأحساء والبصرة للأخذ من علمائها في علوم الشريعة ، حتى تضلع فيها . ولما عاد إلى بلده عزمَ على الدعوة إلى الله ، وتصحيحِ العقيدة مما علق بها في العهود الأخيرة من البدع والخرافات والشركيات ؛ فباشر القيام بالدعوة إلى سبيل الحق ، والعودة إلى الكتاب والسنة ، وتنقيتهما من الشوائب . ولاقى في دعوته بعض العنت والطرد في بلدته حريملاء وغيرها ، ثم انتقل إلى الدرعية حيث لقي القبول والترحيب من أميرها محمد بن سعود ، ومن هناك راسل علماء البلدان وأمراءها بدعوته ، فاستجاب له بعضهم ، وعاند الآخرون . ولم تلبث الدعوة أن توسعت بفضل الله ، ثم بفضل جهود الإمامين محمد بن عبد الوهاب ومحمد بن سعود ؛ سواء عن طريق الرسائل المدعومة بالحجج والبراهين ، أو بفعل الجهاد بالسيف لمن لم ينفع معه ذلك ، حتى شملت الدعوة بلادَ نجد وما جاورها . كما تأثر بدعوة الشيخ كثير من دعاة الإصلاح في البلاد الإسلامية ، من الذين جاؤوا بعده ، مما كان له أثر كبير في وصول هذه الدعوة إلى كثير من أقطار الإسلام . وقد تبنت المملكة العربية السعودية رسميا هذه الدعوة المباركة منذ قيامها ، وأخذت على عاتقها مهمة نشرها والدفاع عنها ، ومناصرتها بما لديها من إمكانيات .*
*للشيخ مصنفات ورسائل كثيرة في العقيدة والشريعة ، وقد طبعت طبعات كثيرة ، حتى جمعتها ونشرتها وزارة الأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد في مجموعة واحدة من عدة مجلدات . توفي الشيخ محمد سنة 1206 هـ ، بعد حياة حافلة بالدعوة والجهاد ، فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة .*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*أَقُولُ - بَعْدَ حَمْدِ رَبِّي ، وَالصَّلاهْ

*

*عَلَى النَّبِيِّ الْمُصْطَفَى وَمَنْ تَلاهْ -:

*
*إِلَيْكُمُ نَواقِِضَ الإِسْلامِ

*

*عَشْرًا ، عَقَدْتُهُنَّ فِي نِظامِ

*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

الْتَّيْسِيْرُ الْْمُجَلَّىفِيْ نَظْمِ الْقَواعِدِ الْْمُثْلَى[ الْقَواعِدُ الْْمُثلَى : لِلعَلاَّمَةِ الْعُثَيمِينَ رَحِمَهُ الْلهُ تَعَالَْى ([1]) ]
نَظمُ الْشَّيخِ سُلطان بنِ مُحَمَّدِ بنِ سَبْهان ([2])حَفِظَهُ الْلهُ تَعَالَْى
كَتَبَهُ الشَّيخُ أَبُو فَالح عَبدُ اللهِوَنَسَّقَهُ وخَرَّجَهُ وَقابَلَهُ عَلى مَراجِعِهِ ابنُ سَالِمٍعَفَا اللهُ عَنهُمَا
([1]) قَالَ ابنُ سَالمٍ : قَابَلتُهُ عَلَيه (ط : أَضواءِ السَّلَفِ 1416 ﻫ -1996 م) بِتَحقيقِ الشَّيخِ أَشرَفِ بْنِ عَبدِ الْمَقصُودِ - حَفِظَهُ اللهُ تَعالَى - . وعَلَى (الْمُجَلَّى بِشَرحِ القَواعِدِ الْمُثلَى) تَألِيفُ كَامِلة الكَوَّارِي - جَزَاهَا اللهُ خيراً - (ط : دارِ ابنِ حَزمٍ 1422 ﻫ - 2002م) و(جُهودَ ابنِ القَيِّم في تَقريرِ تَوحيدِ الأَسماءِ وَالصِّفاتِ) للشَّيخ وَليد العَلِي (ط : دار البشائِر الإِسلاميّة - 1425 ﻫ) وَ (القَواعدُ الكُلِّيَّةُ للأَسماءِ وَالصِّفاتِ عندَ السَّلفِ) للشَّيخِ العلاَّمة إبراهيم البريكان (ط : دار ابن القيم ودار ابن عَفَّان - 1425 ﻫ) وَ(تَقريبُ التَّدمريَّة) للعُثَيمين (ط : مكتبة السّنّة -1413 ﻫ) .

([2]) قَال أَبُو فَالح عَبدُ اللهِ [ طُبِعتْ عندنا في الكويت بوزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية (قطاع المساجد) وَمن غيرِ تاريخ ! ، وهِيَ بعنوان : ( التَّيسير المُجلَى في نظمِ القواعدِ المثلى ) في أسماء الله و صفاته الحسنى . جاء على غلافه : (راجعه و زاد فيه العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله ) ... و طبعت مع الكتاب منظومةٌ أخرى للمؤلفِ نفسه في القواعد الفقهية : (البيان الراشد في نظم القواعد) .. والذي يهمني هو ( نظم القواعد المثلى - والأصل المنثور لابن عثيمين - ) . و قد راجعه الشيخ في حياته و أضاف فيه وصحَّح وأجازَهُ ، و هنا تَكمُنُ قيمتُه العلميَّةُ . وقد قال الشيخ سلطان في مقدمته أنَّهُ عرضَ النَّظمَ بعد وفاة الشيخ العثيمين - رحمه الله - على تلميذِه الشَّيخ الدكتور : سليمان أبا الخيل حفظه الله تعالى . فحُقَّ لمثلِ هذا النَّظم أن يُنشَر . وقد جعل الناظم زيادات الشيخ العثيمين بَينَ أقواسٍ ، قال المؤلف في مقدمته ( صَفحَة : 3 ) : ( حرصتُ أن يكون نظمي لكتابه مختصراً سهلاً حتى ينفعَ الله به كما نفع بأصلِه . وزاد رونق المنظومة و بهاءها تلك الأبيات المضيئة والزِّيادات المليحة من نظم الشيخ رحمه الله ، حيث أعارها وقتاً من وقته ، ونظر فيها وأضاف وحذف ، فلله درّه وعليه أجره ، وجمعنا به في رحمته ، وقد جعلتُ ما زادَهُ الشيخ بين قوسين مميّزاً له عن غيره ) ﻫ  ] .

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

الْتَّيْسِيْرُ الْْمُجَلَّى


فِيْ نَظْمِ الْقَواعِدِ الْْمُثْلَى

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*1**الحَمْدُ للهِ عَلَى التَّوحِيدِ**بِلا تَوَقُّفٍ وَلا تَرْدِيدِ**2**نَحْمَدُهُ وَلا إِلَهَ غَيرُهُ**وَكُلُّ شَيء ٍخيرُهُ وَمَيرُهُ**3**ثُمَّ صَلاةُ اللهِ بِالتَّسْلِيمِ* *عَلَى النَّبِيِّ الهَاشِمِيْ الكَرِيمِ**4**مُحَمَّدِ الدَّاعِي إِلى توحِيدِهِ**وَعَبْدِهِ المُرْسَلِ في عَبِيدِهِ**5**وَآلِهِ وَصَحْبِهِ الأَخْيَارِ**فَإِنَّهُمْ مِنْ خِيرَةِ الأَبرَارِ*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

النَّظْمُ المُفِيدُ الحَاوِي عَقِيدَةَ التَّوْحِيدِ للطَّحَاوِي
نَظْم
محْمُود محمَّد محمُود مُرسِي(أبُو سَريعِ)

----------


## أبو حفص محمد السكندري

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالله إبراهيم أحمد

جزاكم الله خيرا وأسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## ابو عمر الجيلاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*  لا يشكر الله من لا يشكر الناس
*
شكر الله لكم. وجزاكم خيرا وجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتكم. امين اللهم امين

----------


## عبدالله القاسمي

جزاك الله خير

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

حاولت تحميل القواعد الأربعة وثلاثة الأصول pdf ولم أستطع أرجو إعادة رفعهما

----------


## يسين الجزائري

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## نورالسادات مرباعي

شكرا................

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

شكر الله لكم. وجزاكم خيرا وجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتكم.  اللهم امين

----------


## أبوجعفر محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## احمد الخطاب

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

:Smile: ummah forum

----------


## عادل الغرياني

نفع الله بكم

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

*التوحيد*
*التوحيد**المرحلة الأولى*


*[1]-**ثَلاثَةُ الأُصُوْلِ وَأَدِلَّتُهَا*

*[2]-**تعليم الصبيان التوحيد*

*[3]-**دلائل التوحيد 50 سؤال وجواب في العقيدة*

*[4]-**القواعد الأربعة*

*[5]-**نواقض الإسلام*

*[6]-**الاصول الستة*

*[7]-**الجامع لعبادة الله وحده*

*[8]-**واجب العبد إذا أمره الله بأمر*

*[9]-**تفسير كلمة التوحيد*

*[10]-**رسالة في معنى الطاغوت*

*[11]-**ما يتميز به المسلم عن المشرك*

*[12]-**رسالة الى اهل القصيم*

*[13]-**تلقين أصول العقيدة للعامة*

*[14]-**الواجبات المتحتمات المعرفة على كل مسلم ومسلمة**[**عبد الله بن إبراهيم القرعاوي**-**1389هـ**]*

*[15]-**المبادئ المفيدة في التوحيد والفقه والعقيدة**[**يحيى بن علي الحجوري**]*




*التوحيد**المرحلة الثانية*
*[1]-**كتاب التوحيد*

*[2]-**فضل الإسلام*

*[3]-**مسائل الجاهلية*

*[4]-**كشف الشبهات*

*[5]-**كلمة الإخلاص**[**أَحْمَدَ بْنِ رَجَبٍ**795 -**هـ**]*

*[6]-**أصول الديـن**[**عبد الرحمن السعدي**1376 -**هـ**]*

*[7]-**تجريد التوحيد المفيد**[**تقي الدين المقريزي**845 -**هـ**]*

*[8]-**كتاب التوحيد**[**صالح آل فوزان**]*

*[9]-**عقيدة التوحيد**[**صالح آل فوزان**]*

*[10]-**الدر النضيد في إخلاص كلمة التوحيد**[**محمد الشوكاني**1173 -**هـ**]

*تحميل الكتب
http://carryonummah.blogspot.co.uk/2...grams-and.html
*
*

----------


## ابوعبدالله يوكي

IB
http://www.islamicboard.com/aqeedah/

----------


## طه بن إبراهيم

كتب قيمة لا يستغني عنها طالب العلم 
جزي الله خيرا من فهمها وحفظها ونشرها وعلما 
اللهم علمنا ما ينفنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا اللهم من عندك علما نافعا

----------


## أبو عبد الله بن سعيد

جزاك الله خيراً ووفقك إلى ما يحب ويرضى

----------


## أبوالدحداج

​بوركت

----------


## أبو العبدين البصري

جزاك الله خيراً وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك.

----------


## ابوظافر حسين

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابوظافر حسين

ياليت الاخوه يزودونا بكتب قصص او ادبيه مشكوله ندرب عليها الابناء في المنزل

----------

